# neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch



## matty2580 (1. Oktober 2011)

*neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Neue Preisstrategie des Media Markt
"Das Ende des Preis-Irrsinns"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_"Wir machen Schluss mit dem  Preisirrsinn. Schluss mit den Preisschlachten, mit den Schleuderpreisen,  den Geizhalsangeboten. 
 Das wollen die Menschen nicht mehr. Wir stoppen  die überzogenen Preisaktionen."
Zitat: _Horst Norberg, Chef von Media-Saturn​

Ab 01.10.2011 wird in allen Media Märkten der neue "Media Markt Preis eingeführt"

Zukünftig verzichtet der Media Markt auf Preis- und Angebotsaktionen, und gleicht die Preise in allen Bereichen mit ausgewählten online- und offline Händlern ab.

Die Lead- Agentur Ogilvy & Mather hat sich diese Strategie/Kampagne für den Media Markt ausgedacht.
Unter dem Motto "Mein Markt - mein Wort" birgt jeder Geschäftsführer für klare, faire Preise.

Damit reagiert das Management auf die Schnäppchenjagd-Mentalität der Kunden.
Ein Preisvergleich soll so nicht mehr für den Kunden nötig sein, da die Preisführerschaft langfristig gehalten/erreicht wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Umstrukturierung hat als Ziel die Media Märkte multichannel-fähig zu machen.
Dabei beginnt die Umstrukturierung in Deutschland, und wird dann auf andere Märkte im Ausland übertragen.


Mein persönliches Fazit ist, dass diese (Werbe-)Aktion die Preisgestaltung in den Märkten verschlechtern wird.
Ab 01.10.11 sind keine Rabatte mehr möglich, und Sonderaktionen wird es auch nicht mehr geben.
Mir ist auch nicht ganz klar, wie sich dass rechnen soll?
Nur mit der aktuellen Mischkalkulation können die Märkte hohe Ausgaben, wie z.B. Miete, Personalkosten abdecken.
Onlineshops haben eine ganz andere Preisstruktur, wie der regionale Elektromarkt vor Ort.


Was denk Ihr?
Ist das eine reine Werbeaktion, oder wird sich für uns Kunden merklich etwas verändern?
Wie will der Media Markt rentabel bleiben, wenn man nun mit geizhals & Co konkurrieren will?
Können wir uns in Zukunft wirklich den Preisvergleich sparen?


Quelle:
Media Markt ruft mit seiner neuen Kampagne das Ende des Preis-Irrsinns aus und fhrt den neuen Media Markt Preis ein (mit Bild) | Media Markt | Presseportal.de
Neue Media Markt Preisstrategie


----------



## Memphys (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Merke: "Ausgewählte" Onlinehändler. Heißt wahrscheinlich eher Alternate.de und nicht mindfactory. Ich denke der Preis wird im Allgemeinen höher sein, mir ist das aber egal, ich kaufe da eh nurnoch bei Aktionen wie heute (3TB-Platte, extern mit USB3 für 85€ - wtf?), dann wird da demnächst halt nimmer gekauft.


----------



## Seabound (1. Oktober 2011)

Hat media markt nich angekündigt, 3000 mitarbeiter enlassen zu wollen¿  Die müssen halt effizienter werden, um mit dem web mithalten zu können.


----------



## TheOnLY (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Beim Lesen der News kam die passende Werbung dazu im Fernsehen 
das Konzept klingt interessant, aber man wird warscheinlich nur mit relativ teuren Händlern vergleichen.
Meiner Meinung wird das auch nicht helfen wieder konkurenzfähig zu werden. Die meisten werden immer noch online kaufen.
Mir würde es besser gefallen, die würden verstärkt auf das Onlinegeschäft setzen und kleinere Filialen als Servicepunkt anbieten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hat media markt nich angekündigt, 3000 mitarbeiter enlassen zu wollen¿  Die müssen halt effizienter werden, um mit dem web mithalten zu können.


 
Im Sommer hat die Metro Gruppe (zu der Media Markt gehört) einige Mitarbeiter entlassen, wie viele weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

@Scholle_Satt:*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/50143-scholle_satt.html*


			
				spiegel.de/26.07.2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Die vermurkste  Internetstrategie und der harte Preiskampf in der Branche haben Media  Markt und Saturn in die roten Zahlen gedrückt. Die Elektronikhändler  wollen nun sparen und bauen europaweit 3000 Stellen ab.


Rote Zahlen: Media Markt und Saturn streichen 3000 Stellen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft
Media-Saturn: Rote Zahlen und massiver Stellenabbau | handelszeitung.ch

Stimmt....., Media Markt/Saturn macht seit ca. 2 Jahren rote Zahlen.


----------



## X Broster (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Was soll man dazu schon denken?

Die müssen wirtschaftlich denken wie nie zuvor, um aus den roten Zahlen heruaszukommen. Ich hoffe mit dieser Strategie schaffen sie es.


----------



## Charlie Harper (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Das ist ja auch kein Wunder bei den vielen Online-Händlern, die mindestens die gleiche Produktpalette haben wie Mediamarkt und darüber hinaus auch oft noch günstiger sind. Mediamarkt und Saturn haben eben diesen Trend verpennt, daher die roten Zahlen.

Viele Leute, die einen neuen PC, ein neues TV-Gerät oder ein Handy kaufen wollen, schalten ihren PC an, suchen ein Online-Preisvergleichportal und nehmen das günstigste oder das besten Angebot. Das ist einfach bequemer, man bestellt seine Ware und bekommt sie nach ein paar Tagen bequem nach Hause geliefert.


----------



## Seabound (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Wie isses denn jetzt? Wenn ich mal im MM gekauft hab, bin ich mit  dem Smartphöne hin und hab dem Typ da im roten Hemd Geizhals (oder was auch immer) unter die Nase gehalten. Meistens hab ich die Sachen dann auch zu dem Preis bekommen. Manchmal gabs auch Rumgezicke. Trotzdem hats oft geklappt. Haben die jetzt ihre ausgewählten Händler und wenn ich dann mit Geizhals (oder was auch immer) ankommen, dann heist es z.B. "wir schauen bei Alternate. Unter deren Preis gehen wir nicht", oder wie? Also nicht mehr günstigstes Angebot im Netz?!?


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich habe bei MM für ein PC36 zum Beispiel , von Sennheiser. 60 € bezahlt. Im Internet , gh.de , 32 €. Wenn sie es bald für 30 € anbieten ist ja alles in ordnung.


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich denke nicht, dass sie das retten wird. Onlineshops haben viel wenigser Unkosten als MM. MM KANN einfach keine Konkurrenz bieten, das ist eine Sache des Systems.


----------



## blackout24 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Na Hoffentlich heißt das auch, dass einem nun so Pfeifen wie Mario "kennste kennste kennste" Barth oder Oliver Pocher erspart bleiben.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Haben die jetzt ihre ausgewählten Händler und wenn ich dann mit Geizhals (oder was auch immer) ankommen, dann heist es z.B. "wir schauen bei Alternate. Unter deren Preis gehen wir nicht", oder wie? Also nicht mehr günstigstes Angebot im Netz?!?


Genau das vermute ich hinter dieser neuen "Strategie"......


----------



## MARIIIO (1. Oktober 2011)

Wer genau weiß, welches Produkt wer haben möchte, kauft im Internet, wer Beratung braucht, geht in einen Laden. Internet = günstiger, da keine Ladenmiete, verkaufspersonal, weniger Transportkosten.
Wenn der MM jetzt unter die Internet-Preise will sehe ich nur die Möglichkeit noch größere Mengen zu kaufen um mehr Rabatt beim Einkauf zu bekommen. Vielleicht haben sie ihre Einkaufsstrategie geändert?


----------



## Charlie Harper (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Wer genau weiß, welches Produkt wer haben möchte, kauft im Internet, wer Beratung braucht, geht in einen Laden. Internet = günstiger, da keine Ladenmiete, verkaufspersonal, weniger Transportkosten.
> Wenn der MM jetzt unter die Internet-Preise will sehe ich nur die Möglichkeit noch größere Mengen zu kaufen um mehr Rabatt beim Einkauf zu bekommen. Vielleicht haben sie ihre Einkaufsstrategie geändert?


 
Viele gehen zur Beratung in kleinere Läden und kaufen ihr Produkt dann im Internet. Aber die meisten werden sich Online schon Tests anschauen. Das ist heute doch so einfach, gewünschtes Produkt bei Google eingeben, nach Tests suchen und dann das Produkt kaufen wenn's gut ist. 
Die kleinen Läden bringen dann zwar den Service, machen aber keinen Umsatz. Naja, Ich brauchte mal dringend ein DVD-Laufwerk mit SATA-Anschluss und wollte keine zwei Tage auf die Bestellung warten. Bin dann zwangsweise mal in den kleinen PC-Laden im Ort. Da traf mich doch echt der Schlag: 30€ für einen DVD-Brenner, den man online für 15€ bekommt. Aber gut, musste halt sein. Die Läden können nur verlieren, weil sie höhere Preise verlangen müssen. Kleiner Laden -> wenig Umsatz, Personalkosten, Miete. Bei den großen Onlineshops wird zwar auch ne Miete fällig oder Unterhaltungskosten für Lagerräume, aber die bekommen ihre Waren von Großhändlern, machen riesige Umsätze, müssen kaum Servicepersonal vorhalten... 

Naja und MM ist trotz der vielen Rabatt-Angebote noch teuer wie die Onlineshops. Der Trend ist nun mal Online-Shopping. Das haben MM und Saturn verpennt. 

Ein Beispiel für ne gute Kompromisslösung wäre z.B: K&M. Die haben in einigen Orten ihre Läden und den Onlineshop und trotzdem sind die Preise recht günstig im Vergleich zu MM.

Aber klar, die Leute wissen was sie brauchen, lesen Vergleichstests, lesen Empfehlungen und entscheiden sich dann für ein Produkt. 
Wenn Ich in den MM gehe, will mir der Verkäufer doch sicher den 50" Plasma-Fernseher mit 800Hz, 3D, usw andrehen, wenn Ich doch ne kleine Wohnung habe und ein 42"er lockerst ausreicht und Ich keine 3D-Filme sehen möchte. Man bekommt eben oft Sachen aufgeschwatzt die nicht dem Bedarf entsprechen, sondern die Provision des Verkäufers hoch ausfallen lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Klingt gut. Fraglich ist nur die Umsetzung.
Atm sind Sat und Media  nur bei Aktionen günstig.
Wobei Amazon eh (fast) immer mit geht.


----------



## xdevilx (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

so arg hängt metro nun auch nicht nach

Mediamarkt hat ja nun mi Redcoon einen der führenden online händler  eingesackt. man wird sehen wies weiter geht

und ich ziehe eine kompetetnteberatung inkl vorführung eines geraätes noch immer dem onliekaufrausches vor

aber die ganzen kellerkinder der generaton facebook gehen ja nicht mehr vor die tür um ihren mist zu kaufen  und daher bietet sich das eben an

das internet wird früher oder später noch ein wahnsinniges problem für die infrastrukturen  im urbanen raum werden, aber das haben sch die menschen selbst zuzuschreiben. jeder schaufelt sich sein grab selber

und amazon ist nun nicht wirklich billig. aufmerksamkeit gibt es meist nur durch das kontern der mediamarkt aktionen  ansonsten ist auch dort das preisniveau hoch


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Oktober 2011)

xdevilx schrieb:
			
		

> und ich ziehe eine kompetetnteberatung inkl vorführung eines geraätes noch immer dem onliekaufrausches vor



Kompetente Beratung bekommt man im MM/Saturn nur sehr selten. Die meisten Angestellten dort haben von technischen Details 0,0 Ahnung. Da informiere ich mich doch lieber im Netz und kaufe auch dort, weil es zudem günstiger ist.

Ich bin übrigens kein Mitglied der Generation Facebook.


----------



## Parzival (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Nette Anekdote:
Da steh ich neulich bei Saturn in der Spiele Abteilung. Hab nach Disciples III gesucht. Von dort kann ich ganz gut ein Verkaufsgespräch mit einem älteren Herren hören. Der feine Kerl sucht ein Notebook fürs Internet und Bürokram! Das Ende vom Spiel: das gute Sony Vaio für 1100! Braucht man!

MM hat sich selbst in diese Misere gebracht. Mal schauen ob diese Aktion jetzt fruchtet. Ansonsten sehe ich da echt schwarz. Es müsste eine radikale Verkleinerung des ganzen Betriebes erfolgen. Nicht im Sinne von weniger Auswahl, sondern sich eher auf diese Bereiche konzentrieren, in denen man wirklich noch Umsatz hat. Bei MM ist das ganz klar die DVD, Musik und Spiele Abteilung. Zudem Monitore und Fernseher wegen der Pixelfehlerprüfung vor dem Kauf. 
Und vllt. noch ein paar Kaffeemaschinen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



xdevilx schrieb:


> so arg hängt metro nun auch nicht nach
> 
> Mediamarkt hat ja nun mi Redcoon einen der führenden online händler  eingesackt. man wird sehen wies weiter geht
> 
> ...


 
-Schaffst du es auch mal einen Beitrag ohne diese nervenden Leerzeilen zu schreiben? 
-Seit wann ist Redcoon ein führender Händler? Ich kenne Redcoon nicht.
-Kompetente Beratung im Mediamarkt? Hast du das Gefühl, dass du da schon mal kompetent beraten wurdest? Wenn Ich im MM bin, vermeide Ich konsequent das Gespräch mit den MM-Angestellten. Mir ist das unqualifizierte Gequatsche einfach zu doof. 
-Kellerkindergeneration? Aha! 
-Wie soll das Internet zu Infrastrukturproblemen führen? 

Im Großen und Ganzen schreibst du hier ne Menge Mist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich habe das Glück, dass in dem MM meiner Wahl einige gut informierte und kompetente Verkäufer tätig sind, mit denen man auch ab und an über neusten Grakas oder CPUs fachsimpeln kann.
Und die man wirklich fragen kann, was für einen jetzt z.b am besten geeignet ist, ohne Schrott angedreht zu bekommen.
Scheint aber eher die Außnahme zu sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kompetente Beratung bekommt man im MM/Saturn nur sehr selten. Die meisten Angestellten dort haben von technischen Details 0,0 Ahnung. Da informiere ich mich doch lieber im Netz und kaufe auch dort, weil es zudem günstiger ist.



Ich kann mich noch an den Media Markt Mitarbeiter erinnern, der sagte, dass sie deswegen kein AMD haben, weil die Einhaltung in Sachen Qualität, die Media Markt für ihre Kunden übernimmt, nicht von allen Herstellern erfüllt werden können.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

/Sign @quantenslipstream 

So einem bin ich mal im Saturn begegnet, der Kerl wollte mir allen Ernstens weiß machen, das AMD Leistungsmäßig einfach nicht für ihre PCs ausreichen würde. (es ging um einen Office-Pc für nen Freund)


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> -Kompetente Beratung im Mediamarkt? Hast du das Gefühl, dass du da schon mal kompetent beraten wurdest? Wenn Ich im MM bin, vermeide Ich konsequent das Gespräch mit den MM-Angestellten. Mir ist das unqualifizierte Gequatsche einfach zu doof.


DAS ist halt wirklich ein großes Problem. Zusätzlich sind die Damen/Herren dort auch blöd wie Stroh.

Schauen wir doch mal mich an. Ich wollte ne Spülmaschine für die neue Wohnung, also ab ins Internet, Tests angeschaut etc. und eine Maschine fix gemacht. Bin dann zuerst zu Expert gegangen, da ganz kurz gesagt, was ich will, da wurde mir die gleiche Maschine nur ein Modell schlechter gezeigt, aber zum gleichen Preis wie im Inet  Ok, wollte ich den Preis der Maschine aus dem Netz wissen. Wollten die doch Glatt 150€ MEHR! haben, als der Preis im Internet. Da hab ich dann auch gesagt: "Also tschuldigung, wegen 10 oder 20€ würde ich ja nichts sagen, aber der Preisunterschied ist einfach zu groß. Ich hab auch nichts zu verschenken." 

Fängt der Mitarbeiter was an zu quasseln von Löhnen, Familie etc. etc. Mein ich nur: " Jaja, das mag schon alles richtig sein, das die weniger Kosten haben, aber Minus werden die damit auch nicht machen, und ich bin jetzt hier und würde die Maschine für den Preis, evtl. paar € mehr mitnehmen. Wenn ihr nicht wollt, dann halt nicht, aber lieber 10€ an mir verdient, oder auch gar nichts, aber dafür mehr Umsatz und ne Maschine mehr verkauft, was dann wieder bessere Einkaufskonditionen gibt, als mich zur Konkurrenz zu lassen."
Kam von dem nur ein, ne geht nicht, das ist das beste was geht. Btw. der Preis war noch rund 100€ teurer, und Lieferung und Montage waren auch noch teurer, als das was die im Inet verlangt haben 

GENAU DAS GLEICHE SPIEL bei MM..... 

Sorry, wenn die mein Geld nicht haben wollen, dann tuts mir auch leid. Ein Minusgeschäft wäre es sicherlich nicht gewesen... 

Das Einzige, über das ich mich aufrege wie sau ist, das ich 60€ fürs anschließen bezahlt habe.... Das hätte ich auch selbst machen könne, musste eh nacharbeiten... Die von Hermes haben nicht richtig ausgerichtet, haben den Abwasseranschluss nicht hergestellt.... Naja, was solls, wenigstens grob hingestellt und Spültisch ausgesägt sowie die Schläuche verlegt haben Sie, MIT MEINER STICHSÄGE!  Hatten selbst keine mit in die Wohnung genommen...

Hermes... Naja, seis drum, das nächste mal spar ich mir die Montage, auch wenn es so doch deutlich schneller ging, als wenn ich alles allein gemacht hätte, aber 60€ waren eindeutig zu viel und die Arbeit wurde nur zu 2/3 erledigt.

EDIT:

Quanti, so was in der Art hatte ich auch mal, hatte son Verkäufer, der wollte mir was weiß machen, war noch recht jung, da hab ich ihn gefragt, ob er denn überhaupt weiß über was er da redet. Hatte ein schnurloses Telefon mit DHCP (?) gesucht. Meine Freundin meinte danach, ich hätte ihn doch nicht so fertig machen sollen, dabei fand ich das ich noch voll zurückhaltend und freundlich war


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti, so was in der Art hatte ich auch mal, hatte son Verkäufer, der wollte mir was weiß machen, war noch recht jung, da hab ich ihn gefragt, ob er denn überhaupt weiß über was er da redet. Hatte ein schnurloses Telefon mit DHCP (?) gesucht. Meine Freundin meinte danach, ich hätte ihn doch nicht so fertig machen sollen, dabei fand ich das ich noch voll zurückhaltend und freundlich war


 
DHCP Telefone sind doch der letzte Schrei. 

Schlimm ist es, wenn der Media Markt Verkäufer im Lager ist und Wlan Kabel sucht und dich warten lässt.


----------



## art90 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Sie sind nunmal unter Zugzwang, da sie konseqeunt die Entwicklung der vergangenen zehn Jahre ignoriert haben.

Es geht hierbei wohl um Amazon, die in letzter Zeit alle MM-Sonderaktionen mitgegangen sind.
Nun drehen sie den Spieß um und koppeln ihre Preise vermutlich an Amazon.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Das ist doch schon groß im TV angekündigt, daß MM seine Preise in bezug zu den gängigen Onlinehändlern nicht halten kann.
Von daher halte ich die neue Strategie/Umbruch eher für eine Überlebenskur, quasi eine notwendige Diät. 

Wem das zu hart erscheint, der soll weiter Geld verschwenden.


----------



## Eckism (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Media Markt hat generell nicht das, was ich brauche oder will! Die wollten mir letztes Jahr ne "hochmoderne IDE-Festplatte" aufschwatzen? "So'n billigen Marketing-gag wie SATA braucht man doch net"....
Wozu sollte ich 20 Kilometer zum Media Markt fahren wenn ich im Internet alles finde was ich will und zumal auch noch billiger!?
Man beachte, sie haben nichtmal Avatar als BluRay ständig im Sortiment....einfach lachhaft.


----------



## Hidden (2. Oktober 2011)

was soll denn das werden?
MM war ja höchstens mal aufgrund eines angebotspreises intressant. Na dann wird halt nurnoch dahingegangen um sich die zeit auf deren massagestühlen zu vertreiben während ich auf den bus warte ^^

Wie soll das eig. gehen? Wird da jetzt jeden Tag nen praktikant mit dem ettiketier-gerät durch den ganzen laden gescheucht um den preis anzupassen?

@Charlie: Nur weil du redcoon nicht kennst heißt das ja nicht dass es kein großer shop ist. Für Technick-Kram Abseits von Hardware (z.B. für Peripherie) iat das mein bevorzugter shop, sehr günstige preise, nicht grade selten sogar wesentlich günstiger. Meinen Fernseher den ich da für 888€ gekauft habe gabs sonst nirgendwo unter 1100€.

btw: Im Live-Chat von online-händlern bekommt man meist bessere beratung als im MM. Die mitarbeiter haben im MM ja selten mal Ahnung wovon sie eig. reden


----------



## Placebo (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> -Kompetente Beratung im Mediamarkt? Hast du das Gefühl, dass du da schon mal kompetent beraten wurdest? Wenn Ich im MM bin, vermeide Ich konsequent das Gespräch mit den MM-Angestellten. Mir ist das unqualifizierte Gequatsche einfach zu doof.


 Es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Als ich das letzte mal im Media Markt war, hatte ich auch eine Frage und der Typ hat nichts gekonnt. Ein anderer Kunde hat das mitbekommen und gesagt: "frag den da hinten nochmal". Ein bisschen skeptisch bin ich hingegangen, zu verlieren hatte ich ja nichts. Diesem Verkäufer hast du es richtig angemerkt, dass ihm das ganze Spaß macht und ich hab mir echt gedacht "Junge, was machst du hier? Du hast was Besseres verdient"


----------



## Dragonfire (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Hidden schrieb:


> Wie soll das eig. gehen? Wird da jetzt jeden Tag nen praktikant mit dem ettiketier-gerät durch den ganzen laden gescheucht um den preis anzupassen?


Auf jedem Artikel klebt ein kleiner OLED-Aufkleber, der mit WLAN an den MediaMarkt Hauptrechner angebunden ist 

Spaß beiseite, aber das würde mich auch interessieren. In der Branche ändern sich die Preise doch fast täglich.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

Placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Als ich das letzte mal im Media Markt war, hatte ich auch eine Frage und der Typ hat nichts gekonnt. Ein anderer Kunde hat das mitbekommen und gesagt: "frag den da hinten nochmal". Ein bisschen skeptisch bin ich hingegangen, zu verlieren hatte ich ja nichts. Diesem Verkäufer hast du es richtig angemerkt, dass ihm das ganze Spaß macht und ich hab mir echt gedacht "Junge, was machst du hier? Du hast was Besseres verdient"



O.o Es gibt MM Mitarbeiter die Spaß bei der Arbeit haben und wissen Kunden richtig zu beraten!? Sachen gibts...


----------



## TacTic (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Dass MM jetzt unter die roten Zahlen gerutscht ist, wundert mich überhaupt nicht.
Eine so schlechte Internetseite wie die von Saturn oder MM, auf der man wirklich GAR NICHTS findet, außer ein paar überteuerte Geräte die niemand braucht, sucht im gesamten Internet ihres gleichen...
Ich habs im Laufe der Jahre bestimmt 7-8 mal probiert und geschaut ob sie das vlt. mal verbessert haben, aber Pustekuchen.
Vielleicht haben sie ja jetzt ein wenig Struktur reingebracht, aber ich gehe inzwischen nur noch direkt in den Markt, wenn ich genau weiß dass das was ich suche dort auch ist.
Und inzwischen gehe ich nur noch hin um neue Tintenpatronen für meinen Drucker zu kaufen.
Sämtliche Hardware ist einfach viel zu teuer...  Mondpreise ftw.
Wollte damals nen 24" Samsung dort kaufen, der dort 230 Euro gekostet, im Internet aber nur 180.
Habs dem Verkäufer gesagt, dass ich auch 190 zahlen würde, aber der meinte es geht nicht. Tja selber Schuld. Ciao MM.

Nur schade um den stylischen Parkplatz im Zentrum von Hamburg ^^ Ich mag das blaue Licht Abends.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde eher eine Nadel im Ozean finden als einen Artikel auf der MM Seite.  Die Seite von denen ist einfach nur grausam.


----------



## Madz (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Also ich kaufe seit fast 12 Jahren beinahe auschliesslich online und so gut wie nie bei MM/Saturn. Dazu sind die Preise einfach viel, viel zu hoch, die Beratung zu schlecht (ok, brauche ich eh so gut wie nie) und mir meine Zeit (hinfahren, Ware suchen, Kasse anstellen, Zeug nach Hause schleppen) einfach zu kostbar.

Für Vollzeitarbeiter, mit jeden Tag ingesamt mehr als zwei Stunden Wegen, ist der Onlinehandel ein wahrer Segen. Mittlerweile kaufe ich sogar Kleinteile, also beispielsweise Batterien oder anderes Gedöns nur noch online. Ausnahme war vor kurzem mein Samsung Galaxy S SCL, welches bei einer MM Aktion günstiger als online war.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich mag Media Markt, man kann so durch den Laden bummeln und sich beriseln lassen.
Kaufen tue ich dann wo ganz anders, K+M, Mindfactory, Conrad, usw.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

MM ist aber auch ein Komische laden. Da kaufe ich mir Rainbox Six...muss Perso zeigen...Perso gezeigt...okay 16 Jahre alt...Naja trotzdem musste ich auf dem Kassenbon unterschreiben. Wtf!?


----------



## orangebutt (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

soweit so gut, aber mal schauen was der neue saturn-online shop so bringt, der jetzt auch extra vorgezogen wird...


----------



## Hidden (2. Oktober 2011)

Vor nen paar tagen war ich mir mal wieder im MM die Zeit vertreiben, da wurd doch glatt ne 48-Jährige (sah auch so aus) nachm ausweis gefragt


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



> und mir meine Zeit (hinfahren, Ware suchen, Kasse anstellen, Zeug nach Hause schleppen) einfach zu kostbar.


Finde ich jetzt übertrieben, wer bist du denn Emmanuel Kant?
Welchen Job hast du denn, das deine Zeit einfach zu kostbar ist?
SAG DOCH EINFACH ES GIBT NICHTS NEUES.


----------



## Madz (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



> Finde ich jetzt übertrieben, wer bist du denn Emmanuel Kant?
> Welchen Job hast du denn, das deine Zeit einfach zu kostbar ist?
> SAG DOCH EINFACH ES GIBT NICHTS NEUES.


Hmm, ich weiß nicht wie ich dir jetzt auf den Schlips getreten bin.  Mir ist meine Zeit wirklich zu schade, um sie in so einem Laden zu verschwenden. Wenn ich genau weiß, was ich will, weist der bequemste Weg eben zu fünf im Onlinehandel investierten Minuten. 

Man kann seine Zeit viel sinnvoller Nutzen, als stundenlang durch irgendwelche Läden zu latschen.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



> Hmm, ich weiß nicht wie ich dir jetzt auf den Schlips getreten bin.


 Gar nicht.


> Mir ist meine Zeit wirklich zu schade, um sie in so einem Laden zu  verschwenden. Wenn ich genau weiß, was ich will, weist der bequemste Weg  eben zu fünf im Onlinehandel investierten Minuten.


Danke für die geradeaus Antwort. 


> Man kann seine Zeit viel sinnvoller Nutzen, als stundenlang durch irgendwelche Läden zu latschen.


Na ja, bummeln ist manchmal auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Madz (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Eine Ausnahme mache ich allerdings. Teile für meine Rennräder kaufe ich grundsätzlich Offline und bei meinem Stammfachhändler, genau wie Hifi Komponenten.

Besonders bei Fahrrädern ist der Fachhandel und ein direkter Ansprechpartner Gold wert. Heute war ich wegen einer anderen Sache da und habe denen erzählt, daß die kürzlich gekauften Radhandschuhe leider schon defekt sind (Naht löst sich auf).
Ich durfte dann sofort ein neues Paar mitnehmen, musste nicht einmal den Kassenbon zeigen und nur versprechen, die alten Handschuhe beim nächsten Besuch mitzubringen. DAS nenne ich mal Service.
Kleinteile bekomme ich da auch öfters mal so, dafür steht bei denen gelegentlich mal eine riesen Dose Haribo auf dem Tisch.


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Beim Blödelmarkt kaufe ich seit Jahren außer Musik, DVD/BR und Verbrauchsmaterial wie CD/DVD Rohlinge nichts. Kompetente Verkäufer habe ich dort noch keine erlebt. Früher war das anders, da gab es nicht viele Alternativen, aber die haben einfach den Anschluss verpasst. Wenn ich da heute bin ist der Laden auch irgendwie selbst Abends fast leer. Diverse Aktionen in der Vergangenheit waren nur Kundenverarsche und inzwischen haben die meisten das eben gemerkt.

Ich erinnere mich an die Aktion mit 16% MwSt sparen wo später herauskam dass die Preise über die Feiertage zwischen den Jahren einfach um 16% angehoben wurden. Auf der anderen Seite haben die sich auch einfach die Dummheit der Leute zu nutzen gemacht.

Entweder kaufe ich heute online oder ich gehe zum Händler um die Ecke, lass mich beraten und bin auch dann bereit dort den entsprechenden Aufpreis zu bezahlen.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



> Besonders bei Fahrrädern ist der Fachhandel und ein direkter Ansprechpartner Gold wert.


Mir ist mal irgend so ein _Italienischer Fahrradsattel gebrochen.
Ich glaube zu wissen was du meinst.
_


----------



## Madz (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Mein Rahmen ist in der Garantiezeit gebrochen. Innerhalb von 3 Tagen hatten die den neuen Rahmen und am 4. Tag konnte ich das fertig umgebaute Rad wieder abholen. Sogar bessere Teile habe ich noch dazu bekommen.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Bin mal am Osterdeich in HB über den haufen gemäht worden, daß bei ca. 40 km/h über die Haube eines R....... Tw..... total Schaden. 
Am selben Tag ruft bei mir noch der Generalvertreter der Versicherung an .......... geht es Ihnen gut????

@Madz wir verstehen uns?


----------



## Madz (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ja, wir verstehen uns. Der besagte Händler ist übrigens Stadler an der Duckwitzstraße. Matthias von Wiegetritt in Lilienthal ist auch super.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



> Der besagte Händler ist übrigens Stadler an der Duckwitzstraße.


Ich wusste garnicht, das Du so dicht bei Waterkant sitzt, sehr witzig!


----------



## Rongofrock (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Viele gehen zur Beratung in kleinere Läden und kaufen ihr Produkt dann im Internet. Aber die meisten werden sich Online schon Tests anschauen. Das ist heute doch so einfach, gewünschtes Produkt bei Google eingeben, nach Tests suchen und dann das Produkt kaufen wenn's gut ist.
> Die kleinen Läden bringen dann zwar den Service, machen aber keinen Umsatz. Naja, Ich brauchte mal dringend ein DVD-Laufwerk mit SATA-Anschluss und wollte keine zwei Tage auf die Bestellung warten. Bin dann zwangsweise mal in den kleinen PC-Laden im Ort. Da traf mich doch echt der Schlag: 30€ für einen DVD-Brenner, den man online für 15€ bekommt. Aber gut, musste halt sein. Die Läden können nur verlieren, weil sie höhere Preise verlangen müssen. Kleiner Laden -> wenig Umsatz, Personalkosten, Miete. Bei den großen Onlineshops wird zwar auch ne Miete fällig oder Unterhaltungskosten für Lagerräume, aber die bekommen ihre Waren von Großhändlern, machen riesige Umsätze, müssen kaum Servicepersonal vorhalten...
> 
> Naja und MM ist trotz der vielen Rabatt-Angebote noch teuer wie die Onlineshops. Der Trend ist nun mal Online-Shopping. Das haben MM und Saturn verpennt.
> ...



Es ist immer schön hier Kommentare zu lesen die Ahnung von dem haben was sie schreiben, danke für die Erleuchtung


----------



## jaramund (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich habe bei MM für ein PC36 zum Beispiel , von Sennheiser. 60 € bezahlt. Im Internet , gh.de , 32 €. Wenn sie es bald für 30 € anbieten ist ja alles in ordnung.


 
ähnliches habe ich mit einer Soundkarte erlebt. 
MM Preis: 99€
Inet Preis: 49€

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Rongofrock (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



TacTic schrieb:


> Dass MM jetzt unter die roten Zahlen gerutscht ist, wundert mich überhaupt nicht.
> Eine so schlechte Internetseite wie die von Saturn oder MM, auf der man wirklich GAR NICHTS findet, außer ein paar überteuerte Geräte die niemand braucht, sucht im gesamten Internet ihres gleichen...
> Ich habs im Laufe der Jahre bestimmt 7-8 mal probiert und geschaut ob sie das vlt. mal verbessert haben, aber Pustekuchen.
> Vielleicht haben sie ja jetzt ein wenig Struktur reingebracht, aber ich gehe inzwischen nur noch direkt in den Markt, wenn ich genau weiß dass das was ich suche dort auch ist.
> ...



Du meinst das BLAUE Licht von Media Markt? tztz, lesen kannst du auch nicht, da steht SATURN in Hamburg, nicht MM 
 MM und Saturn sind für Menschen die beraten werden wollen, und eine wenigstens 60% Beratung bekommt man auch dort. Kaufen alle im Netz kann man von ca. 200000 Arbeitslosen mehr rechnen.


----------



## Baer.nap (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Rongofrock schrieb:


> Du meinst das BLAUE Licht von Media Markt? tztz, lesen kannst du auch nicht, da steht SATURN in Hamburg, nicht MM
> MM und Saturn sind für Menschen die beraten werden wollen, und eine wenigstens 60% Beratung bekommt man auch dort. Kaufen alle im Netz kann man von ca. 200000 Arbeitslosen mehr rechnen.



Ach komm diese mitarbeiter sind geschult worden das sie genau das produkt hochleben was gerade verkauft werden soll/muss  
Auf sowas fällt vlt eine 80jährige rein aber der rest ist meist dem personal sowas von vorraus


----------



## INU.ID (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Wer genau weiß, welches Produkt wer haben möchte, kauft im Internet, wer Beratung braucht, geht in einen Laden.


 Ich beziehe einen Großteil zwar ebenfalls über das Internetz, gehe aber auch noch regelmäßig im Fachhandel einkaufen - obwohl ich genau weiß was ich will. Meinen TV zb. hätte ich mir über Amazon nach Hause schicken lassen können, und hätte dabei noch 100€ gespart. Ich hab ihn aber im Fachhandel fürn Hunni mehr gekauft, einfach weil ich das Gerät dort sofort mitnehmen konnte, und bei Problemen sofort Ersatz bekomme. Gerade bei teureren Gütern will ich gerne eine unproblematische und schnelle Abwicklung. Bestell ich einen TV im Internetz, dauert es zum einen min. 1-2 Tage bis das Gerät da ist, und wenn dann doch mal was ist - zb. nach dem Auspacken seh ich nen Pixelfehler, oder das Gerät hat andere Mängel - dann geht die hin- und herschickerei los. So weiß ich aber das ich, komme was will, den Kauf auch bei Problemen an einem Tag abgeschlossen habe.

Auch wollen viele Onlinehändler einen Xtra-Betrag, wenn ich die Garantie möchte das mein Flachbildschirm keine Pixelfehler aufweist, obwohl aufgrund der Pixelfehlerklasse eine bestimmte Anzahl an Fehlern im Rahmen wären. Im Fachhandel garantiert mir der Verkäufer (auf meinen Wunsch hin), das ich bei Problemen sofort ein anderes/neues Gerät erhalte. Da relativiert sich der Aufpreis gegenüber dem Onlinehändler sofort wieder etwas.

Am liebsten sind mir sowieso die Kunden die sich im Fachhandel tlw. ne Stunde oder zwei beraten und gleich mehrere Geräte vorführen lassen, dann aber wegen "ner Hand voll €uro" Ersparnis nach Hause gehen und im Internetz bestellen. Das finde ich schon sehr unverschämt.


----------



## TimeShock (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich finde es extrem lustig wie viele Leute hier schreiben ohne überhaupt ne Aussage zu machen, ihr solltet es mal in der Politik versuchen.
Auch lustig wie hier über die Verkäufer gewettert wird, naja das ist aber wohl leider normal wenn man sich zu fein ist sich mal Gedanken über die Hintergründe zu machen.

Ich war viele Jahre einer der Berater die Ahnung von dem hatten was sie machen.
Aber wenn Du als Auflage hast dass Du maximal 5 Minuten pro Kundengespräch einplanen darfst, dann fängst Du irgendwann an den Leuten alles zu erzählen damit die das Zeug mitnehmen. Oder man ist bis zur Kündigung jeden Tag beim Chef.

Wer weiß wie er zu schauen hat kann in den sogenannten Discountern per Preisvergleich auch oft was sparen, klar ich kauf auch das meiste online. Aber das war auch so als ich dort gearbeitet habe.
Irgendwie finde ich es aber traurig wenn Leute sagen ihnen sei die Zeit zu kostbar sich mal ausm Haus zu bewegen und in nen Laden zu gehen. Kellerkind oder was? Mal bissl weniger WoW zocken und sich mal in die Sonne legen könnte helfen. Und Freunde suchen, soziale Interaktion und so, dann hat man vlt. auch wieder Spaß dran das Zimmer zu verlassen.

Fakt ist: je weniger in Läden gekauft wird desto schlechter werden dort auch die Preise, die Umsatzeinbußen müssen ja irgendwie aufgefangen werden.
Und überlegt mal wer das ganze bezahlt wenn die Leute arbeitslos werden die dort entlassen werden.
Ja genau, wir alle zahlen das (wobei die Leute denen die Zeit zu kostbar ist wohl auch grade nix arbeiten scheint mir).

Und warum der durchschnittliche MM/Saturn-Verkäufer keine Ahnung hat sollte damit doch auch irgendwo klar sein, oder?
Wer Plan hat will mehr Geld verdienen. Aber wieso sollte man so einem mehr Geld zahlen wenn es jemanden gibt ders für weniger macht und ich ja eh net will dass ne Beratung länger als 5 Minuten dauert?
Das kriegt jeder Schüler hin so. Für ein Taschengeld.

Thema AMD:
Denkt ihr wirklich dass Sachverhalte mit denen sich das Kartellamt und die Justiz beschäftigt den normalen Verkäufern mitgeteilt wird?
Wen es wirklich interessiert hat, der konnte es sogar googlen: Kartellverdacht gegen Intel, Media Markt und Saturn (Update) - Golem.de
Seit Jahren schon. Auch vor 2008.
Ja ich weiß, googlen ist anstrengend; aber anstrengend wars auch Leute wie hier zu bedienen die meinten sie wüssten alles.

Und von wegen Provision: das gibts in 80-90% aller MM-Filialen seit x-Jahren nicht mehr.

Ihr verbreitet hier eine Halbwahrheit nach der anderen und wollt ernst genommen werden. Wirklich traurig.
Bin ich wirklich der einzige in diesem Forum der bei MM/Saturn gearbeitet hat bzw. arbeitet?


----------



## Madz (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



> Irgendwie finde ich es aber traurig wenn Leute sagen ihnen sei die Zeit  zu kostbar sich mal ausm Haus zu bewegen und in nen Laden zu gehen.  Kellerkind oder was? Mal bissl weniger WoW zocken und sich mal in die  Sonne legen könnte helfen. Und Freunde suchen, soziale Interaktion und  so, dann hat man vlt. auch wieder Spaß dran das Zimmer zu verlassen.


Meine Zeit verbringe ich lieber auf dem Rennrad oder mit meiner Freundin, also nichts Kellerkind. 





> Ja genau, wir alle zahlen das (wobei die Leute denen die Zeit zu kostbar ist wohl auch grade nix arbeiten scheint mir).


Wieich weiter oben schrieb, bin ich in einem rel gut bezahlten Vollzeitjob beschäftigt. 



Und bevor ich es vergesse: WOW stinkt!


----------



## Citynomad (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Hier mal meine 5 Cents. 
Grundsätzlich wenn man etwas austesten möchte, sind Läden wie MM einfach unerlässlich. Dass man sich vorher etwas informieren sollte ist ja klar, da die Kundenberater aufgrund der sich ständig ändernden Angebote und der schnellen Entwicklung der Technik auch nicht alles wissen können. Was aber leider erschwerend hinzukommt ist, dass die Angestellten bei MM auch oft Abteilungsfremd eingesetzt werden, frei nach dem Motto "Verkaufen solltest du ja können".
Ich kenne 1 Person die bei MM eine Ausbildung macht und 1 Person die diese dort gemacht hat. Nummer 1 hat vor hinterher dort aufzuhören und Nummer 2 hat direkt auf eine Festanstellung nach der Ausbildung verzichtet. Wer wirklich was auf der Kirsche hat, bleibt halt auch nicht bei MM. Egal wie gut man ist und verkaufen kann, Provision gibt es *NICHT* ! Eher Quoten die man möglichst erfüllen sollte. Dafür ist das Gehalt aber echt bescheiden, vor allem bei den Arbeitsbedingungen. Und was die Mitarbeiterüberwachung während der Arbeitszeit angeht, erinnert MM oftmals schon fast an die Stasi. Da schaut der Chef sehr viel auf die Monitore, um zu sehen welcher Mitarbeiter wieviel Zeit für ein Kundengespräch aufwendet und ob es dann auch noch zum Verkauf kommt.

Ich für meinen Teil kaufe auch bei MM... vor allem wenn ich etwas sofort haben will oder halt Verbrauchsgüter wie Rohlinge. Immer abhängig davon wie wichtig mir bei dem Produkt der Preis ist oder wie schnell ich es haben muss.

Was man von vielen Produktpreisen in Werbeprospekten gerade bei MM halten darf, sollte aber vielen klar sein  Mein Highlight: Samstag Abend einen USB-Stick für 5€ gekauft und in der Werbung für die nächste Woche war genau der USB-Stick (gleicher Hersteller/Farbe/Größe/Produktnummer) für 7,50€ drin 

PS: Wenn meine Eltern etwas kaufen wollen, sag ich ihnen immer sie sollen in dem MM gehen (liegt bei beiden auf dem Heimweg), sich etwa 3 Produkte raussuchen/zeigen lassen die zu ihren (Preis-) Vorstellungen passen, sich die Modellbezeichnung aufschreiben, dann Google ich die intensiv und sagen ihnen was sie beim nächsten Mal kaufen sollen. Wenn alles "Müll" ist, sage ich ihnen was sie kaufen sollen, dann gehen sie in den MM und lassen die das bestellen 

€: Mein 666. Post... Ein teuflischer Beitrag


----------



## poporella (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Aach wir schlittern geradezu in eine Deflation, da müssen sich alle Marktteilnehmer noch fiesere Strategien einfallen lassen, als das Preisdumping um Kunden zu locken. Die Preise werden weiter dramatisch fallen, nich nur gold un silber auch und gerade Technologiepreise!

Deswegen ist diese Strategie von Media Markt zum scheitern verurteilt, gerade in ner Depression, die Wettbewerber werden noch aggressiver werden, weil sies müssen um zu überleben.


----------



## benmar007 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

So da will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben denn, gestern im MM erstanden: 

Nikon D5100 mit 18-105mm Nikon Objektiv. Das selbe Kit kostet bei Amazon (das billigste Angebot was ich finden konnte) rund 40 euro mehr. Das muss man sich mal überlegen. Ich frag mich wie die das machen aber scheint was dran zu sein an deren Strategie mich zumindest haben sie als Käufer wieder zurück. Verhandeln ging jedenfalls nicht mehr, selbst bei einem Gesamteinkaufswert von 800€ keinen Cent Spielraum.

Ich finds gut, hoffe aber das wegen solcher Dumpingpreise nicht bald viele MM- Mitarbeiter ihre Jobs verlieren, das wäre schade.

Axo und weil hier viele über Verkäufer herziehen, ich selber habe auch schlechte Erfahrung gemacht mit MM Verkäufern, aber...... in der Fotoabteilung wurde ich von einer Dame(die selber viel mit DSLR's fotografiert) dermaßen kompetent beraten das ich dacht in einem Fotofachmarkt zu sein, dafür gibts nen fetten Daumen hoch, ich hoffe das die Beratungsqualität in allen MM Bereichen mal so gut wird, dann kann mit gleichen Preisen das I.Net einpacken


----------



## wiley (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich beziehe einen Großteil zwar ebenfalls über das Internetz, gehe aber auch noch regelmäßig im Fachhandel einkaufen - obwohl ich genau weiß was ich will. Meinen TV zb. hätte ich mir über Amazon nach Hause schicken lassen können, und hätte dabei noch 100€ gespart. Ich hab ihn aber im Fachhandel fürn Hunni mehr gekauft, einfach weil ich das Gerät dort sofort mitnehmen konnte, und bei Problemen sofort Ersatz bekomme. Gerade bei teureren Gütern will ich gerne eine unproblematische und schnelle Abwicklung. Bestell ich einen TV im Internetz, dauert es zum einen min. 1-2 Tage bis das Gerät da ist, und wenn dann doch mal was ist - zb. nach dem Auspacken seh ich nen Pixelfehler, oder das Gerät hat andere Mängel - dann geht die hin- und herschickerei los. So weiß ich aber das ich, komme was will, den Kauf auch bei Problemen an einem Tag abgeschlossen habe.
> 
> Auch wollen viele Onlinehändler einen Xtra-Betrag, wenn ich die Garantie möchte das mein Flachbildschirm keine Pixelfehler aufweist, obwohl aufgrund der Pixelfehlerklasse eine bestimmte Anzahl an Fehlern im Rahmen wären. Im Fachhandel garantiert mir der Verkäufer (auf meinen Wunsch hin), das ich bei Problemen sofort ein anderes/neues Gerät erhalte. Da relativiert sich der Aufpreis gegenüber dem Onlinehändler sofort wieder etwas.


 

Genauso halte ich es auch,für Service zahle ich gerne etwas mehr.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

in nem webshop will ich günstig einkaufen und in einem fachmarkt will ich beraten werden, wird man aber nicht mehr in Media Markt, wie früher vor 10 Jahren. 

Das ist kein Fachmarkt mehr sondern ein billigdiscounter geworden mit schludrigem Personal ohne Interesse und Wissen. Schade. Und jetzt noch 3000 Leute entlassen, echt dumm.

Ausserdem kostet ein Lagerhaus wie es ein Webshop benötigt 100x weniger als so ein riesen Fachgeschäft zu mieten. Aber egal, der Filialleiter oder Chef der die Idee hatte, ist wohl auch nicht mehr lange da mit bei.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

in media-markt und saturn geh ich persönlich nur wenn:
1. Ich es sofort brauche
2. Wenn ich weiß, was ich haben will ( da laufen Leute rum und lassen sich verarschen, HAMMER)
3. Es eine besondere Aktion ist
4. Geld keine Rolle spielt

ansonsten meide ich diese Läden, die Leute dort werden von A-Z über den Tisch gezogen. Und MM ist alles, aber NICHT günstig.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

glaube nicht, dass das wirtschaftlich funktioniert... aber da muss man mal schauen.

grundsätzlich gibt es für mich keinen grund in einem regulären laden einzukaufen (außer man braucht irgendetwas auf der stelle oder es gibt sonderangebote). im web ist es fast immer günstiger, das angebot ist größer und die ware wird bequem nach hause gebracht usw. vor allem als experte braucht man ja keinen verkäufer, bei denen ich sowieso immer ein misstrauen habe, ob die einem nicht einfach irgendetwas andrehen möchten...
wie oft ich schon schlechten beratungen zurgehört habe, wenn ich mal in einem kaufhaus war... da konnte man nur den kopf schütteln. teuer = gut war oft eine beliebte "verkaufsstrategie".
und wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, dass die beratung, die ich auf anderen gebieten, bei denen ich wenig ahnung habe, ähnlich aussieht, wird mir regelrecht schlecht 
gut für diejenigen, die für alle möglichen fachbereiche zumindest einen experten im bekanntenkreis haben.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> in nem webshop will ich günstig einkaufen und  in einem fachmarkt will ich beraten werden, wird man aber nicht mehr in  Media Markt, wie früher vor 10 Jahren.
> 
> Das ist kein Fachmarkt  mehr sondern ein billigdiscounter geworden mit schludrigem Personal ohne  Interesse und Wissen. Schade. Und jetzt noch 3000 Leute entlassen, echt  dumm.


​  Billigdiscounter bei den Preisen? Eher teure Preise wenn es nicht im Angebot ist und ungeschultes Personal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Eine Anpassung der Preise täte denen gut, bei deren bisherigen Preisgestaltung konnte man ja eine Apotheke als Schnäppchenshop bezeichnen.  Beim Personal hätten die eher auf Klasse statt Masse setzen sollen.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob es sich um ein durchdachtes Konzept handelt was dem Kunden wirkliche Vorteile bietet, oder ob es doch nur wieder ein billiges Marketinggetöse ist.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Wenn ein MM oder Saturn eine 500GB Samsung S-Ata Festplatte für 109(!) Euro in den Regalen stehen hat und RAM Riegel gut das doppelte vom Internetpreis kosten, braucht sich keiner zu wundern, wo die roten Zahlen herkommen. 

Was ebenfalls den Onlinehändlern in die Hände spielt ist das Fernabgesetzt. Wer es "ausnutzen" möchte, kann gebrauchte Ware ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurückgeben. 

Ich persönlich gehe lieber im Saturn einkaufen; da finde ich die Beratung kompetenter.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



benmar007 schrieb:


> So da will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben denn, gestern im MM erstanden:
> 
> Nikon D5100 mit 18-105mm Nikon Objektiv. Das selbe Kit kostet bei Amazon (das billigste Angebot was ich finden konnte) rund 40 euro mehr. Das muss man sich mal überlegen. Ich frag mich wie die das machen aber scheint was dran zu sein an deren Strategie mich zumindest haben sie als Käufer wieder zurück. Verhandeln ging jedenfalls nicht mehr, selbst bei einem Gesamteinkaufswert von 800€ keinen Cent Spielraum.
> 
> ...



Ja, das habe ich auch schon erlebt, aber vielleicht 3-4 mal in gut 10-15 Jahren bei MM/Saturn  

Das ist halt ein schlechter Witz. Der 0815-Verkäufer ist halt nicht gut geschult auf seinen Bereich. Und wie schon gesagt wurde, die Preise sind teilweise einfach unverschämt. Diverse Tests im Fernsehen etc. haben ja in letzter Zeit gezeigt, dass der kleine Laden um die Ecke oft die Preise von MM/Saturn mit gehen kann, oder sogar günstiger anbietet, dafür muss man dann auf Service verzichten. Die haben sich halt zu Interessengruppen zusammengeschlossen und kaufen zusammen ein, was den Einkaufpreis drückt. Gerade bei MM/Saturn, also der gesamten Metro-Gruppe, sollte aber eigentlich so viel Durchfluss sein, dass die da mehr als genug Spielraum haben, um die gleichen Einkaufspreise zu bekommen. Sie müssen halt über den Preis gehen, denn Beratung ist schlechter als beim echten Fachmarkt, die haben aber inzwischen die gleichen Preise, und der Onlinehandel ist eben teils VIEL VIEL billiger. 

Da muss einfach was getan werde.... Entweder mehr Qualität oder billiger, oder beides 

Aber wenn ich schon höre, dass da jeder Markt selbst seinen Einkauf macht  entweder die halten einen für sehr sehr sehr dämlich, das man das glaubt, oder die sind selbst dumm wien Stück Brot. Wenn ich so viele Märkte habe, lass ich die doch nicht alle selbst den Einkauf regeln  Das mach ich Zentral... Das spart Leute UND ich hab eine bessere Position für Verhandlungen...


----------



## zeomax (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Die meisten kaufen doch heutzutage nur beim MM etwas wenn es irgendwelche Aktionen gibt wo man das Produkt tatsächlich billiger als Online bekommt oder zumindest zum gleichen Preis. Wenn jetzt aber alle Aktionen und die "Preisgarantie" wegfallen, weil laut dem Pressetext der MM beim nächsten Kunden dann drauflegen müsste, dann klingt das für mich das die Preise gleich bleiben und nur die Schnäppchen wegfallen. Also im Grunde wird alles beim alten bleiben, nach außen so tun als ob man billig wäre und in Wirklichkeit extrem überteuert sein.


----------



## xdevilx (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> in nem webshop will ich günstig einkaufen und in einem fachmarkt will ich beraten werden, wird man aber nicht mehr in Media Markt, wie früher vor 10 Jahren.
> 
> Das ist kein Fachmarkt mehr sondern ein billigdiscounter geworden mit schludrigem Personal ohne Interesse und Wissen. Schade. Und jetzt noch 3000 Leute entlassen, echt dumm.
> 
> Ausserdem kostet ein Lagerhaus wie es ein Webshop benötigt 100x weniger als so ein riesen Fachgeschäft zu mieten. Aber egal, der Filialleiter oder Chef der die Idee hatte, ist wohl auch nicht mehr lange da mit bei.



du solltest dich mal  gut informieren  die aktion is von keinem marktleiter sondern wurde für teures geld von einer marketing agentur  entwickelt   schaut euch halt heute den prospekt an. auf den ersten blick sah es nchtmal aus wie einer 
obs funktioniert oder nicht  wird sich zeigen, MM/Saturn wird auch so schnell nicht verschwinden, dazu is die metro gruppe zu groß. 

was ich aber immerwieder interessant finde das viele hier flauben das Mediamarkt ein IT Handel ist. die leute haben einfach nichts  kapiert. PC Hardware ist und war im Mediamarkt schon immer ziemlich teuer. der Focus  liegt hier auch wo anders! ich würde auch nie speicher ne graka oder so da kaufen, dazu würde ich nichtmal hinfahren 

im Multimedia Bereich siehts schon anders aus. hier bietet  MM  nicht unbedingt das schlechteste preisangebot, obendrein liessen die verkäufer schon immer gut mit sich handeln. so da smen meist gut wegkam ( ein TV kostete im netz ca 50€-100€ weniger als im  MM, mit etwas handeln waren locker 50€ und mehr rabatt drin. im onlinehandel kommen   gerade bei großgeräten nochmal 30€ Fracht dazu. dan ist der unterschied nicht mehr sehr groß


im übrigen sind onlineshops wie MF, Alternate K&M  etcpp kleine fliegen gegen z.b. Redcoon 

@ Charlie Harper
du scheinst wie weisheit  ja mit löffeln gefressen zu haben. mach mal die augen auf. so viel arroganz kann doch einer alleine nicht haben


@ Madz dir is deine zeit für  bummeln also zu kostbar. aber im WWW den leuten stundenlang mit deinen überteuerten hifimist aufn sack zu gehen erachtest du als  sinnvoller?


----------



## Madz (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



> @ Madz dir is deine zeit für  bummeln also zu kostbar. aber im WWW den  leuten stundenlang mit deinen überteuerten hifimist aufn sack zu gehen  erachtest du als  sinnvoller?


Sowas kann man auch im Bus sitzend vom Smartphone machen. 

Und Hifi Mist? Klingt für mich so, als ob du von der ganzen Sache keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Dogg (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Die Strategie von MM und Co. war bisher WERBUNG, WERBUNG, WERBUNG. 
Die kosten dafür sollen die Kunden übernehmen - klar, dass man da keine guten Preise anbieten kann.

Durch die unzähligen Aktionen bekamen die Kunden von MM und Co. das Bild, dass nur Aktionen günstig sind.
Auf Dauer ist allerdings das Image besser, dass MM generell günstig ist.

Die Kosten für Werbung, Agenturen und prominente Werbefiguren dürften im Jahr allein für Deutschland mehrere zehnstellige Millionenbeträge sein.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

also ich find das ja auch nicht schlecht durch sone läden zu bummeln. online schauen is ja schön und gut aber ab und zu mal son stück hardware in die hand zu nehmen is doch was anderes...bzw die verpackung.

man muss aber sagen ab und an haben die echt gute angebote 
das macbook aus meiner signatur hab ich vor 2 oder 3 wochen für 899 € gekauft...bei apple direkt kostet das 1149€, alternate will 1059€ und der günstigste preis is 993,65€ laut geizhals.

aber sonst ist das dort teilweise überteuert.

wenn ich mir die internen festplatten mal ansehe wird mir ja nen bisschen schlecht, wenn ich dann für ne 250 gb platte 80 € oder so hinlegen soll

genauso wie die fertig rechner, ansich ja nett mit 12 gb ram und i7 quad aber ne gt545 als grafikkarte drin aber dafür mit 2 gb vram nur so als beispiel der rechner


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich bestelle ungern online.
Ich schlendere lieber durch den Markt selbst.
Ich gebe auch gern ein bisschen mehr aus, wenn ich es anfassen angucken und testen kann, anstatt es daheim vorm Sessel azuklicken und in den Warenkorb zu schieben.
Es bisschen reales Leben, soll auch schön sein.


----------



## Memphys (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> aber sonst ist das dort teilweise überteuert.
> 
> wenn ich mir die internen festplatten mal ansehe wird mir ja nen bisschen schlecht, wenn ich dann für ne 250 gb platte 80 € oder so hinlegen soll


 
Teilweise ist es aber WIRKLICH günstig. Wie gesagt, 3TB WD extern, USB3, irgendwas um 80-90€. War nichtmal ein Angebot. Allerdings ist es teilweise schon echt heftig, die müssen nämlich ne riesige Gewinnspanne haben - CD/DVD-Rohlinge kosten zB. aufm Flohmarkt (Originale!) die Hälfte bis ein Drittel und die werden da auch noch Gewinn machen - sonst würden die sich ja nicht dahin stellen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

ja gerade da staun ich ja...ich greif ja ab und an zu den externen wd platten ( die normalen schwarzen 3,5"). hab mir davon schon ne 2 tb und ne 1,5 tb platte gekauft. da sind die preise ja echt human aber die internen die da rumliegen kann man echt vergessen.


rohlinge find ich auch zu teuer...ich hab immer bei cdrohlinge24.de bestellt...da hat mich nen 100er spindel dvd rohlinge 16 € oder so gekostet...b-ware...die hatten halt am aufdruck nen fehler oder so...die fehler hab ich allerdings nie gefunden


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Wie will der Media Markt rentabel bleiben, wenn man nun mit geizhals & Co [/SIZE]konkurrieren will?
> [/URL]​




Will? 
Muss!
Schafft das MediaMarkt nicht, ist Schicht im Schacht.

Aber trotzdem muss der Laden(Miete, Strom, Unterhalt etc.) und das Personal vom Kunden bezahlt werden, sonst lohnt sich ein MediaMarkt ja nicht.

Ich zahle gerne etwas mehr, damit ich mir die Waren vor Ort live anschauen kann. Aber wenn die Leute in den Laden gehen, sich die Waren anschauen und dann doch online bestellen, läuft was falsch.
Wenn der Laden-Aufpreis teilweise 50 % bis paar hundert Prozent gegenüber dem Onlinepreis liegt, macht das selbstverständlich niemand mit.
Z.B.: Mini-HDMI-Kabel: MM-Preis = über 20 € -  online = 5 €​


----------



## KennyKiller (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich bestelle ungern online.
> Ich schlendere lieber durch den Markt selbst.
> Ich gebe auch gern ein bisschen mehr aus, wenn ich es anfassen angucken und testen kann, anstatt es daheim vorm Sessel azuklicken und in den Warenkorb zu schieben.
> Es bisschen reales Leben, soll auch schön sein.


Im Mediamarkt kann man aber auch nicht alles testen, außerdem kann man über Produkte eigentlich erst ein richtiges Urteil nach ein paar Stunden oder Tagen der Benutzung fällen, 5min im Mediamarkt ankucken nutzt da relativ wenig... Beispiel: Man sieht im Mediamerkt ne gut aussehende bleuchtete Tastatur und kauft sie sofort, hat man sie ein paar Tage benutzt merkt man, dass man mit ihr (evt. wegen dem zu harten Druckpunkt oder ähnlichem) überhaupt nicht zurecht kommt...
Desweiteren gibt es ja überall ein mind. 14tägiges Rückgaberecht.

Von daher kann ich deine Argumentation nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Rolk (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Bisher war man doch regelrecht gezwungen zuerst Geizhals.de und Co zu konsultieren, bevor man bei Media Markt eingekauft hat. Zu viele Artikel sind überteuert, andere wiederum günstig und wie will man das immer auseinanderhalten? Also muss ein Preisvergleich herhalten und wenn man schon dabei ist kann man auch gleich online einkaufen...


----------



## KennyKiller (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bisher war man doch regelrecht gezwungen zuerst Geizhals.de und Co zu konsultieren, bevor man bei Media Markt eingekauft hat. Zu viele Artikel sind überteuert, andere wiederum günstig und wie will man das immer auseinanderhalten? Also muss ein Preisvergleich herhalten und wenn man schon dabei ist kann man auch gleich online einkaufen...


ja... Externe Fesplatten und günstigere Artikel wie USB-Sticks oder 5Euro Mäuse bekommt man da regelrecht hinterhergeworfen, auf der anderen Seite zahlt man z.B. für Grafikkarten fast das doppelte!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

jap oder es liegen karten aus wie ne fx5200...die war schon kacke als die released wurde


----------



## Poempel (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Macht das Saturn nicht schon länger so? Als ich da letztens nen TV gekauft haben und den runterhandeln wollte haben die sich an dem redcoon Preis orientiert.


----------



## Charlie Harper (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

MM sollte sich endlich mal ein anständiges Preiskonzept zulegen. Da finde Ich das was MM jetzt macht schon richtig. Der Kunde hat doch keinen Durchblick bei den ganzen Rabatt-Aktionen mehr. Viele sind einfach genervt und gehen schon gar nicht mehr hin, sondern suchen im Internet nach ihrem Produkt. Oftmals ist es ja auch so, dass der Preis eines Produkts absichtlich hochgehalten wird, damit man darauf dann 10, 20% Rabatt geben kann, das Produkt aber dennoch nicht billiger als bei der Konkurenz ist. Die Leute denken dann einfach: Oh ein Rabatt, das muss ein Schnäppchen sein, Ich muss das kaufen. 

Die Wahrheit ist nun mal, dass man bei Rabattangeboten nicht zwangsläufig Geld spart. Man spart viel mehr Geld mit Preisvergleichen.

Wenn MM wirklich eine gute Beratung und guten Service in *allen* Märkten anbieten, die Preise nicht mit Rabatten zumüllen und statt dessen übersichtlicher gestalten würde, dann wären mit Sicherheit auch die Umsätze wieder besser und mehr Leute würden auch was im MM kaufen. 

Und zur Spieleabteilung muss Ich auch mal was sagen: Sicher, es macht sinn dass von jedem Spiel ein paar Kopien rumliegen, aber die Auswahl im MM ist doch eher begrenzt. Außerdem sind die Spiele teils schlecht sortiert und oft auch zu teuer. 

Anscheinend hat man bei MM/Saturn die Konkurenz durch die Onlineshops einfach unterschätzt oder schlicht übersehen.

Naja und wenn Ich da ne GTX 9800 für 500€ im Regal liegen sehe... sowas geht ja gar nicht! Entweder man führt das Geschäft mit Hardwarekomponenten vernünftig oder man lässt es bleiben. Dass da Karten im Regal rumliegen, deren MM-Preis beim Release schon zu teuer war, kann halt einfach nicht sein. Kein Wunder, dass die da rumliegen und Staub ansetzen. Da frägt man sich dann auch: "Machen die denn nie ihre Regale sauber, dass da noch dermaßen alte Teile rumliegen und 500€ kosten?". 

Was auch aufhören muss, ist diese nervige MM - und Saturn-Werbung. Nichts gegen Mario Barth, aber der Typ geht mir aufn Sack. 

Wenn es MM/Saturn schaffen, diese Vorraussetzungen mal anständig umzusetzen (guter Service, übersichtliche Preise, gutes Warenangebot) dann ist man auch sicher mal bereit, ein paar Prozent Aufpreis dazulassen und ein Produkt mal für ein paar Euros mehr zu kaufen. 

Aber wenn der Service mies ist, man das Gefühl hat schlecht beraten und abgezockt zu werden, das Angebot teilweise mau ist, die Werbung tierisch nervt, dann geht man halt nicht gerne hin und überlegt es sich zwei mal, ob man sein Geld im MM/Saturn lässt. 

Hoffen wir mal, dass der Konzern was aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt hat.


----------



## Ozz (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Aus meiner Sicht ist das Konzept Media Markt langfristig gesehen überholt. Ich zeigs mal an ein paar Beispielen:

Szenario A: Der Kunde weiß genau was er will - in dem Fall bestellt er es online und bekommt es bequem an die  Haustür; im Normalfall auch noch billiger.

Szenario B: Der Kunde braucht eine Beratung - in dem Fall ist der Media Markt auch die falsche Anlaufstelle, weil die Mitarbeiter meistens doch eher ahnungslos sind, oder wenn man ganz viel Pech hat auch noch zu Sachen raten die man eigentlich garnicht braucht ("Ja sie brauchen unbedingt den 3D Fernseher mit 150000 Hz und die 3000 Euro Bose Lautsprecher"). Wer Beratung will muss wohl oder übel in den Fachhandel (oder auf sein Glück hoffen nen wirklich kompetenten Media-Markt-Verkäufer zu finden)

Tja, was bleibt dann noch? Die teilweise wirklich starken Sonderangebote fallen ja offenbar weg - das heißt für Schnäppchenjäger wirds unattraktiver (Wozu soll ich zum Media Markt fahren, wenns die Festplatte genauso teuer auch bei Amazon und Co. gibt?)

Im Grunde hat man beim Media dann nurnoch die Laufkundschaft ("Ich geh mal kurz nach Spielen gucken ...") und diejenigen, die zwar wissen was sie wollen, aber nicht online bestellen, weil sie ihr Produkt vorher doch mal anfassen wollen.

Ob das auf Dauer reicht um schwarze Zahlen zu schreiben? Ich weiß es nicht, ich bin kein Wirtschaftsexperte - aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich das aber stark bezweifeln.


----------



## Bruce112 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Also ich kaufe Pc hardware ausschließlich von online händler . das wars auch 

media markt ,saturn,promarkt  ,  haben sowas garnicht im angebot , 

die verkaufen noch uralte grafikarte 8800gt für 120 euro  ,ist ja normal das viele leute die sich auskennen auch da nicht einkaufen .

meine maus hab ich da gekauft für 35 euro damals mx 518 vor 2 jahren ,

die discounter bezahlen auch jede menge miete   ,ein online händler bezahlt deutlich weniger , zb diese sind meisten da wo industrie gebiet  ist .


----------



## TheReal (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Also ich kaufe eh nurnoch im Internet. Die Sachen im Mediamarkt (z.B meine SideWinder X8) sind doch meist doppelt so teuer wie bei Amazon. Und MediaMarkt ist beim Umtauschen oder gar bei der Rückgabe gegen Geld lange nicht so kulant wie Amazon. Warum also sollte ich dort kaufen?


----------



## ACDSee (2. Oktober 2011)

Gerade den neuen Prospekt in der Post gehabt. Eine Doppelseite Produkte, fünf Doppelseiten Kampagne, ganz lustig gemacht, hab mich amüsiert. Allerdings nur insgesamt 10 Produkte drin, viel Lärm um nichts. Es geht allein darum die Leute wieder in den laden zu locken. Das ist legitim, ob es was bringt werden wir sehen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich denke langfristig hat MM/Satur keine Chance. Die Online-Shops boomen, trotz der Tatsache dass sie nicht wie MM/Saturn massiv TV - und Radiowerbung machen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Größter scheiß und Sau teuer. Ausserdem inkompetente und unqualifizierten Personal, was nicht sehr freundlich ist. Aber das mit den inkompetente und unqualifizierten Personal, was nicht sehr freundlich ist, ist ja in jeden laden so, egal ob MM, saturn, real, netto........ über nur genervtes personal.
MM oder saturn ist sehr teuer dagegen Medi max und Makro Markt sind deutlich billiger.


----------



## Re4dt (2. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich ich halte nichts von der Strategie. Tag für Tag steigt der online Shop Boom. Da wird Media Markt in meinen Augen nicht mithalten können.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Den Epic Fail hatte sich bei mir letzte Woche der Saturn geleistet.

Ich war auf der Suche nach So-Dimm Ram (für Laien: Notebook Ram). Also hab ich erstmal angerufen, ob dieser überhaupt dort im Sortiment ist. Hier die (in meinem Gedächnis noch gespeicherte) Rekonstruktion des Gespräches:

Saturn-Mitarbeiter mit der üblichen Begrüßung
Ich: "Guten Tag. Ich wollte fragen, ob Sie Notebook Ram im Sortiment haben. Für meinen alten Laptop. Da bräuchte ich DDR 1(!) Ram.
Mitarbeiter: "Moment. Ich schau mal eben nach"
_Mitarbeiter sucht und findet im Sortiment sogar noch alten DDR Speicher_
Mitarbeiter: "Wir haben hier DDR1 So-Dimm ab 1GB. Wieviel brauchen Sie denn?"
Ich: "Zwei Riegel bräuchte ich. Von welcher Marke ist der denn und wieviel kostet der?"
*Fail 1:* 
Mitarbeiter: "Die Marke ist Kingston und der Speicher *kostet 69,90 Euro*"
Ich: "Wie bitte?! Ich hab hier einen Onlineshop in dem kostet der 1GB Riegel gut 12 Euro plus 7 Euro Versand!"
Mitarbeiter: "Hm ok, gut; dann müssen Sie dort zuschlagen. Von welcher Marke ist der denn?"
*Fail 2:*
Ich: "Corsair hat den günstigsten, dann noch von Mushkin und G.skill"
Mitarbeiter: "Corsair hab ich schon mal von gehört, *aber die letzten beiden sagen mir gar nichts*."

Also wirklich. Der Typ war in der Computerabteilung zuständig(!) und kannte sogar nur Corsair recht flüchtig. Und da wundern die sich, das dort keine mehr einkäuft? Die empfehlen bestimmt auch Logitech bei Soundsystemen


----------



## KrHome (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Grob zusammengefasst gibt es zwei Gruppen von Konsumenten.

Gruppe 1: ist informiert, weiß was sie will und sucht nur das Produkt. 
Gruppe 2: hat keine Ahnung und erhofft sich durch Serviceleistungen, wie Beratungsgespräche ein gutes Produkt zu erhalten. 

Das Problem: Media Markt/Saturn kann derzeit keine dieser beiden Gruppen bedienen. Gruppe 1 kauft im Internet am günstigsten, da Online Händler keine/geringe Servicepersonal- und Verkaufsraumkosten haben. Gruppe 2 geht in den Fachhandel, da bei MM idR. keinerlei kompetentes Personal arbeitet.

Ich versuche mittlerweile, wenn ich durch so einen Großmarkt laufe, bewusst wegzuhören, wenn neben mir ein Verkaufsgespräch stattfindet. Die unglaubliche Inkompetenz macht mich teilweise wirklich agressiv und man möchte am liebsten einschreiten. Besonders schlimm ist es immer in der Fotoabteilung. Wenn ich das mit meinem lokalen Foto-Fachhändler vergleiche...


----------



## Zsinj (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Abwarten. 

Man wird sehen was kommt und wenn keiner kauft wird sich Mediamarkt schon was denken..


----------



## Charlie Harper (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

In einem halben Jahr wirds wieder ne User-News zu dem Thema geben. Titel: "Neue MM-Preisoffensive gescheitert, Verluste und Umsatzrückgang weiten sich aus."


----------



## Verminaard (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich weis nicht was ihr euch alle erwartet?

Top Beratung kombiniert mit einem unschlagbaren Preis der billiger als saemtliche Preisvergleiche ist, am besten mit Freihauslieferung und Installationsservice fuer umsonst?
Ich weis nicht wo ihr lebt, ich lebe aber in einer Welt, wo dank Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalitaet Laeden in meinem Ort schliessen, wo in meiner Berufssparte ein unerbittlicher Preiskampf existiert der auch mich beeintraechtigt (Lohn), und wo sich diese Spirale immer weiterdreht. 
Im schlimmsten Fall, soweit das man kaum noch Vor-Ort-Haendler hat, alles Online geht, aber die Leute trotzdem kaum Geld haben um diese achsoguenstigen Produkte zu kaufen. Naja die 0% Finanzierung ist ja stark im kommen.

Ich fuer meinen Teil habe verschiedene Erfahrungen mit dem MM vor Ort gemacht.
Teilweise war die Beratung sehr sehr mies. Als Beispiel Druckerkauf vor 6 oder 7 Jahren wo mir die Promoterin von HP unbedingt ein HP Geraet andrehen wollte, oder MM nicht in der Lage war ein Lederetui fuer einen bestimmten MP3Player, den die im Sortiment hatten zu bestellen. Oder der Computerfachmann beim Laptopkauf der mir erzaehlen wollte das ne GTX460 das Maß aller Dinge sei. Die nVidia 500er Reihe bzw. AMD 6000er Reihe kannte der gar nicht. Fand ich aber weiter nicht schlimm, da ich wusste woran ich war.
Klar gibt es auch Leute die blauaeugig Verkaeufern Vertrauen, aber solche Nieten hat man ueberall, nicht nur bei MM oder Saturn. 

Ich hatte aber auch durchaus sehr Positive Erfahrung gemacht. Ein Kollege dieses Computerfachmannes war sehr bemueht ein Vorfuehrmodell (eBook Reader) lauffaehig zu machen damit wir (meine bessere Haelfte und ich) testen konnten. Ein anderer Kollege hatte mir mal vor einigen Jahren, als eine Freundin einen Komplettrechner suchte direkt von MM-Rechnern abgeraten.
In der Fernsehabteilung hatten wir letztes Jahr einen Fernseher gekauft, haetten den um einiges guenstiger online haben koennen, aber die wirklich tolle Beratung, wo auf unsere Wuensche und Beduerfnisse eingegangen wurde, ohne das wir das teuerste angedreht bekommen haben, in Verbindung mit "Geld-in-der-Region-lassen" haben uns halt bewogen das Geraet bei MM zu kaufen.
Aehnlich bei einer Waschmaschine, wo uns sogar ein hoeherwertiges Modell, da Wunschmodell ausverkauft war, zum niedrigeren Preis gegeben worden war.
Auch war ich erstaunt, ein Adapterkabel fuer ein Festeinbaunavigationsgeraet fuer mein Auto dort zu bekommen. MM-Mitarbeiter hat nachgeschaut, bestellt und gut wars. Preis war dem Onlinepreis aehnlich.
Mobiltelefonberatung war genauso gut, uns wurde nichts aufgeschwatzt, was wir nicht wollten. Als Vergleich ein o2 Shop, ein Telekomshop. Hier waren die Verkaeufer eher so drauf, wie in diesem Thread durchgaengig die MM Verkaeufer dargestellt werden.

Das einzige was der Kunde heutzutage sieht ist ein "Recht". Mal ein bisschen weiterdenken und sich in die Lage der Verkaeufer hineinversetzten und diese dann dementsprechend behandeln, darauf kommt kaum einer. 
Seltsamerweise werde ich fast durchgaengig freundlich und zuvorkommend behandelt, liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich allen Verkaeufern gegenueber arrogant, großkotzig und mit bloeden Spruechen gegenuebertrete *ironieoff*.

Klar hat die ganze Metrogruppe den Onlinekauftrend etwas verpasst, vielleicht bekommen sie die Kurve. Regaiert haben sie im Gegensatz zu anderen deutschen Unternehmen, siehe Quelle. Bleibt zu hoffen das sie damit halbwegs erfolgreich werden. 
Kann nur fuer uns Kunden gut sein, konkurrenzfaehige Laeden zu haben.

mfG
V.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

@Verminaard mein text:


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Größter scheiß und Sau teuer. Außerdem inkompetente und unqualifizierten Personal, was nicht sehr freundlich ist. Aber das mit den inkompetente und unqualifizierten Personal, was nicht sehr freundlich ist, ist ja in jeden laden so, egal ob MM, Saturn, real, netto........ über nur genervtes personal.
> MM oder Saturn ist sehr teuer dagegen Medi Max und Makro Markt sind deutlich billiger.


Als Hinweis, war bei HP im Support und daher weiß ich wie Kunden denken und bin immer dementsprechend nett zu dem Personal, was man aber meistens nicht von den erwarten kann. Traurig aber war. Verminaard dein gelobe zu MM und saturn, es gibt noch Medi Max und Makro Markt u.s.w. und sind meistens um 30% billiger, weil Werbung im TV ist nicht alles, sondern Kompetenz und Kundenfreundlichkeit. Diese Merkmale kann man selbst bei Euronics erwarten wo diese deutlich günstiger und netter sind.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Verminaard, es wäre schön, wenn es denn so wäre durchweg, dass die Verkäufer bemüht sind und sich auskennen. Das ist bei der Metro-Gruppe aber eher die Ausnahme, also zumindest bei MM/Saturn.

Die Leute wollen halt entweder billig oder gute Beratung, das ist sicherlich nicht zu viel verlangt, aber teuer und dann auch noch keine/schlechte Beratung, auf die man dann auch noch >15 min warten muss ist halt nicht so der Bringer 

Btw. was ganz lustig ist


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Größter scheiß und Sau teuer. Ausserdem  inkompetente und unqualifizierten Personal, was nicht sehr freundlich  ist. Aber das mit den inkompetente und unqualifizierten Personal, was  nicht sehr freundlich ist, ist ja in jeden laden so, egal ob MM, saturn,  real, netto........ über nur genervtes personal.
> MM oder saturn ist sehr teuer dagegen Medi max und Makro Markt sind deutlich billiger.


 MM=Metro Gruppe
Saturn=Metro Gruppe
Medi Max=EP Elektronic Partner
Makro Markt -> MediMax wegen Insolvenz 

So und dann noch nebenbei:
Real=Metro Gruppe
Kaufhof=Metro Gruppe (btw. läuft ja unter Galeria Kaufhof, waren auch mal 2 Unternehmen )

Ich hoffe man merkt etwas.

Wie viele Städte gibt es, in denen 1 MM, 1 Saturn, 1-2 Real und dann noch 1 Galeria Kaufhof stehen?

Ich sags mal so Heidelberg 2 MM, 1 Saturn, ? Real, 2 Galeria Kaufhof 

Und da soll man sich wundern, dass die Minus machen??? 

Ganz ehrlich, das wundert mich nicht. Warum hat man denn zich Märkte in den gleichen Stadt?? Ok in Städten wie Berlin etc. lasse ich mir das noch angehen, weil es einfach verdammt viele Kunden gibt, aber sonst???

Gerade Saturn/MM, wenn die in der gleichen Stadt sind, die machen sich doch gegenseitig Konkurrenz, und dann noch der Real dazu der auch Fernseher etc. im Randsortiment hat


----------



## Verminaard (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Verminaard dein gelobe zu MM und saturn, es gibt noch Medi Max und Makro Markt u.s.w. und sind meistens um 30% billiger, weil Werbung im TV ist nicht alles, sondern Kompetenz und Kundenfreundlichkeit. Diese Merkmale kann man selbst bei Euronics erwarten wo diese deutlich günstiger und netter sind.


 
Ich habe hier in der Region leider keinen Medi Max oder Makro Markt, von daher kann ich persoenlich auch keinen Vergleich machen.
Ich wollte nur aufzeigen das die Realitaet etwas anders aussieht, als man in Foren wie diesen immer wieder lesen kann.
Leider ist es zum Großteil so, das unmotiviertes, unfaehiges Personal rumrennt, aber das ist nicht nur ausschliesslich bei MM so.

Ich lese immer wieder wie ******** das Personal irgendwo ist, aber kaum konkrete Beispiele, wahrheitsgemaeße Beispiele.
Oft sind solche Meinungen nur ein stupides Nachgeplapper, was aber in der Masse Stimmung macht.

Und wenn du mein Posting genau durchgelesen haettest, wuerdest du nicht von einem "Gelobe" schreiben. Ich habe nur meine Erfahrungen wiedergegeben.
Diese waren  sowohl gut als auch schlecht.
Tut mir leid wenn ich nicht wie die breite Masse auf irgendwas bashe was im I-Net gerade so "in" ist, sondern durchaus meine eigene Meinung habe und diese auch weitergebe.

@Skysnake, kann dein Posting nur unterschreiben.

Wir hier im Raum Paderborn haben auch 1 MM, im gleichen Komplex 1 Real, 1 Kaufhof in der Stadtmitte und kA was es da noch so alles gibt.

Ich schaetze die wollten halt bei Uebernahmen keine Standorte schliessen, ist immer eine nicht ganz so einfache Sache, weil das immer mit Arbeitsplatzstreichungen verbunden ist.
Solange die Kunden diesen Mehrpreis bezahlt haben, war sowas in Ordnung, aber durch den immer weiteren Vorstoß des Onlinehandels, werden viele Standorte immer schwieriger zu halten.
Im Grunde genommen ist es aber egal ob wir jetzt bei solchen Laeden mehr bezahlen, oder eben mehr Arbeitslose bezahlen muessen.
Wobei letzteres nehmen wir nicht so wirklich wahr, da das eher indirekt bezahlt wird.


----------



## Krabbat (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

also ich finde die neue geschäftsstrategie gut
denn bis jetzt war es immer so, dass manche produkte endweder viel zu teuer oder sehr günstig waren und das passt einfach nicht, finde ich
denn wenn ich in den mediamarkt gehe erwarte ich, dass alle produkte dem allgemeinen marktpreis angepasst und nicht deutlich teurer sind


----------



## KrHome (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das einzige was der Kunde heutzutage sieht ist ein "Recht". Mal ein bisschen weiterdenken und sich in die Lage der Verkaeufer hineinversetzten und diese dann dementsprechend behandeln, darauf kommt kaum einer.


Oftmals hat der Kunde nichtmal Recht.  Ich sag nur "14 Tage Rückgaberecht" ... das viele für selbstverständlich halten. 

Die Folgen sind absehbar. In 20 Jahren könnten deutsche Innenstädte nur noch aus Dönerbuden und Kneipen bestehen. Alles andere bekommt man theoretisch im Internet. Kein schöner Gedanke. 



> Solange die Kunden diesen Mehrpreis bezahlt haben, war sowas in Ordnung, aber durch den immer weiteren Vorstoß des Onlinehandels, werden viele Standorte immer schwieriger zu halten.
> Im Grunde genommen ist es aber egal ob wir jetzt bei solchen Laeden mehr bezahlen, oder eben mehr Arbeitslose bezahlen muessen.


Ein Wandel im Gewerbe führt nicht automatisch zu Arbeitslosen. Die Arbeitsplätze verlagern sich zum Großteil nur. Wenn mehr im Internet bestellt wird, benötigt man mehr Logistikpersonal, mehr Leute im Kundencenter usw. Das größere Problem sehe ich persönlich eher darin, dass sich der Einzelhandel somit wie gesagt aus den Innenstädten in Gewerbegebiete verlagert.


----------



## Hidden (2. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:
			
		

> Die Folgen sind absehbar. In 20 Jahren könnten deutsche Innenstädte nur noch aus Dönerbuden und Kneipen bestehen. Alles andere bekommt man theoretisch im Internet. Kein schöner Gedanke.



Was gibts denn an dem Gedanken auszusetzen? Wenn das in 20 Jahren so sein sollte wird man dass wohl dann als normal ansehen. Außerdem muss ich dann nichtmehr so weit latschen um mir nen Döner zu kaufen


----------



## Charlie Harper (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

@KrHome: Wobei viele MM/Saturn usw. schon in Gewerbegebieten angesiedelt sind. In meiner Region gibts einen MM in Freiburg, einen in Offenburg, einen in Lahr, einen in Karlsruhe.. Gut okay, der Saturn in Freiburg ist in der Innenstadt. 

Die großen Ketten verfolgen nun mal das Konzept: Erfolg durch massive Werbung. Soll der Kunde soch selbst rausfinden was er will. 

Als Ich noch wenig Ahnung von PCs und dem ganzen Kram hatte, war Ich gern mal im MM, aber mittlerweile ist mir das zu doof. Selbst mit den Versandkosten, die bei vielen Shops ab einer gewissen Kaufsumme eh wegfallen, bin Ich bei einer Onlinebestellung billiger dran. Und wie gesagt, wenn Ich dringend was brauche gibts im Ort einen kleinen PC-Laden. Wenn's nur maln Laufwerk ist oder meinetwegen ein SATA-Stromadapter, dann ist mir son Laden gerade recht, auch wenns etwas teurer ist. Solche Sache find Ich, kann man da ruhig mal kaufen. Aber ein TV-Gerät im MM? Niemals! Hardware? Um Gottes Willen! 

Eigentlich tangiert mich MM nur noch peripher durch die Werbung, die mir auf den Nerv geht. Ohne die würd Ich MM schneller vergessen als Charlie Harper den Namen seines letzten Betthäschens.


----------



## lukas93h (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich denke: Österreich sei Dank!

Kann mir nicht denken, dass sich das positiv auf den Umsatz auswirkt. Möglichweise habe ich keine Ahnung von Marketing, aber ist es nicht besser mehr Kunden durch kleine Rabatte in das Geschäft zu bekommen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Skysnake sorry, ich meinte promarkt.
Wieso geht keiner auf euronics ein? Top Mark mit Fachpersonal und sehr guten Preisen(mit den kann man immer handeln).
So Beispiel: War letztens bei MM und bei promarkt, es ging um LCD-Fernseher.
promarkt, Zitat vom Verkäufer: es muss nicht immer teuer und viel dran sein, nehmen sie das was sie wirklich brauchen. und schauen sie au den Stromverbrauch.
Media markt, Zitat vom Verkäufer: nehmen sie doch den 46" mit LED,LAN, InternetTV ,Wlan,DLNA ........ Bla Bla Bla....
So als info, der LCD Fernseher war eine 68 Jährige Frau mit kleinen Fernsehschrank und Internet hat sie nicht!
2. Beispiel:
promarkt, Zitat vom Verkäufer: Nehmen sie doch den einfachen PC mit kleinen Prozessor, einfacher Grafikkarte für einsteiger.
Media markt, Zitat vom Verkäufer: Nehmen sie doch den PC das neuste vom Markt (core I7 mit 5870 und 8GB speicher), was besseres bekommen sie nicht und der wird auch alles schneller abarbeiten. 
Als info: altes Rentner Paar wollte den PC nur für Internet, was schreiben und ausdrucken. Traurig Traurig. Bei MMS-Holding sieh man nur Kohle und kein Support.
Nächste Beispiel: Braucht ein Receiver mit diseqc 1.2 was bietet der mit an, ein Philips Receiver für 100€ mit diseqc 1.0 , natürlich habe ich das erst bei anschließen bemerkt und war war das ende im Lied: *Receiver ging nicht*. Dann wollt ich ihn umtauschen und eine Entschädigung (40Km fahrt um sonst), nein habe den Philips Receiver bis heute noch, 100€ aus den Fenster geworfen.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

LOL 

Du hast das Ding behalten? 

Sorry, Falschberatung, nehmt das Ding wieder und Geld zurück, und wenn nicht dann gz Post vom Anwalt. Könnt es euch jetzt raus suchen, billig und schnell oder langwierig und teuer für euch...


----------



## Neoterror (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

MM ist erst der Anfang ich denke da nur an ATU und Conrad die sind ja teils teurer als ne Apotheke...


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wieso geht keiner auf euronics ein? Top Mark mit Fachpersonal und sehr guten Preisen(mit den kann man immer handeln).


Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Bin mit Euronics sehr Zufrieden.


> 2. Beispiel:
> promarkt, Zitat vom Verkäufer: Nehmen sie doch den einfachen PC mit kleinen Prozessor, einfacher Grafikkarte für einsteiger.
> Media markt, Zitat vom Verkäufer: Nehmen sie doch den PC das neuste vom Markt (core I7 mit 5870 und 8GB speicher), was besseres bekommen sie nicht und der wird auch alles schneller abarbeiten.


Ich sollte mal für jemanden den PC einstellen der frisch beim MM gekauft wurde. Da alles noch frisch installiert war war das eh kein Problem und man musste nicht viel machen. War ein nagelneuer Quadcore mit 8GB RAM und Grafikkarte im höheren Preisbereich. 
Der Typ war Happy über seinen 1000 Euro Rechner den er aus dem MediaMarkt hatte. Ich hatte ihn dann gefragt was er damit machen möchte, da er eigentlich totaler Anfänger war und doch schon im 40-45er Jahresbereich. Er meinte nur Office und Spiele. Ich dachte schon er fängt auf einmal mit Egoshooter und solche Sachen an (aufgrund der Rechnerausstattung) und war ziemlich erstaunt. Als ich dann fragte was für Spiele er denn so zocken möchte... "Moorhuhn und ein paar Browsergames".

Dachte auch nur die vom MediaMarkt sind vollpfosten... und dann ziehen sie ihre Kunden über den Tisch mit Sachen die so eigentlich nie gebraucht werden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Jo ich musste meine Sat-Anlange umbauen(eine extra Leitung mit neuen LMB), das der noch funktioniert. Das ewige diskutiere hatte ich kein Bock.
Freakless08 THX


----------



## Hannesjooo (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> @KrHome: Wobei viele MM/Saturn usw. schon in Gewerbegebieten angesiedelt sind. In meiner Region gibts einen MM in Freiburg, einen in Offenburg, einen in Lahr, einen in Karlsruhe.. Gut okay, der Saturn in Freiburg ist in der Innenstadt.



Media Markt immer (mit wenigen ausnahmen) Gewerbegebiet, Saturn immer (mit wenigen ausnahmen) Innenstadt

Ist so gewollt.

Zu den ganzen Hatern: Wenn nur Menschen arbeiten dürften die Ahnung von dem was sie machen hätten.... merkt ihr was....


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Media Markt immer (mit wenigen ausnahmen) Gewerbegebiet, Saturn immer (mit wenigen ausnahmen) Innenstadt
> 
> Ist so gewollt.
> 
> Zu den ganzen Hatern: Wenn nur Menschen arbeiten dürften die Ahnung von dem was sie machen hätten.... merkt ihr was....


Ist ja nicht so das MM und Saturn zusammen gehören


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Zu den ganzen Hatern: Wenn nur Menschen arbeiten dürften die Ahnung von dem was sie machen hätten.... merkt ihr was....


Wir sind in Deutschland und nicht in China. Merkst du da was?? MM stellt nur ungelernte ein wegen Geld. Was bei Euronics nicht der Fall ist. 
Merkst du da was.... ?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

@Top

Da bin ich mal gespannt ... aber ich meine es ist nur Heiße Luft, die könnten es wenn sie wollten ganz einfach machen... wenn man ihnen im I-Net ein laden zeigt, der ein billigeres Angebot macht als sie, dann einfach zu dem Preis verkaufen(anerkannten Laden) und fertig .


----------



## Hidden (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Es ist doch heutzutage kein Problem mehr, mich über all der Dinge im Netz zu informieren.
> Das sollten die Fachverkäufer mal machen.


 
Für den Lohn würdest du sicherlich auch nicht noch deine Freizeit damit verbringen, dich darum zu kümmern.


----------



## Astimon (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Media Markt immer (mit wenigen ausnahmen) Gewerbegebiet, Saturn immer (mit wenigen ausnahmen) Innenstadt


In Dresden muss man nur eine Straße überqueren um vom MediaMarkt zum Saturn zu kommen. Da frag ich mich, warum macht man sowas?


----------



## Hidden (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Astimon schrieb:


> In Dresden muss man nur eine Straße überqueren um vom MediaMarkt zum Saturn zu kommen. Da frag ich mich, warum macht man sowas?


 
In Aachen ähnlich. Keine 5 Minuten Fußweg.
Vllt. will man unbedingt rote Zahlen schreiben? ^^


----------



## K-on-road (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Astimon (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Mein größtes Problem an MediaMarkt und Co. ist einfach: Sie bieten nicht das an was ich will.

Als grundsätzlicher Verabscheuer von Klavierlack fallen schon mal gefühlte 90% des Angebots raus. Dann kaufe ich Serien die kaum einer kennt und die deshalb nicht angeboten werden. Mit der Musik ist es ähnlich, da musste ich schon häufiger im Ausland bestellen um überhaupt ranzukommen. Und über Computerhardware reden wir garnicht erst. Wenn man dann das online Einkaufen gewohnt ist, passiert es schnell das man auch die Waren online kauft, die man theoretisch auch offline kaufen könnte.

Wenn ich mal recht überlege habe ich bisher immer nur das offline gekauft was ich dringend brauchte. (Kabel, USB-Sticks, Webcam, Kleinkram halt).

Naja ich bin einfach nicht die Zielgruppe von Mediamarkt  Co.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Hat sich wer schonmal die Seiten von der roten Apotheke angesehen ?

1. Ist die Seite unübersichtlich und man findet nie was man sucht. 

2. Ich wollte mit letzt nen Route und nen Switch kaufen. Da ich nur 20 km bis zur roten Apotheke habe, wollte ich das eben holen aber nein, auf deren Seite 0 Info zu vorhandenen Router/ Hub(Switch). Und das ist bei allem so


Naja mir eig. Latte von hardwareschotte.de wird meiner keiner wegbekommen


----------



## INU.ID (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Was ebenfalls den Onlinehändlern in die Hände spielt ist das Fernabgesetzt. Wer es "ausnutzen" möchte, kann gebrauchte Ware ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurückgeben.


 Ich denke das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, den man im Fachhandel mal überdenken sollte. Tlw. hat man die Möglichkeit bis zu 4 Wochen etwas auszuprobieren und bei nichtgefallen wieder zurück zu schicken. Ich persönlich habe noch nie etwas zum "probieren" gekauft, aber diese 2-4 Wochen machen es einem nunmal auch bei Problemen/Defekten einfacher sein Geld wieder zu bekommen. Und scheinbar geht das ja auch im Fachhandel so, denn ich kaufe dort (von niedrigpreisigen Artikeln mal abgesehen) grundsätzlich nur wenn der Verkäufer mir ein unkompliziertes "Geld zurück innerhalb einer Woche" zusichert.

Als ich vor vielen Jahren in einem Laden in Gießen mal eine Graka kaufte, fragte ich den Verkäufer ob diese über Hardwaresensoren verfügt. Dies wurde mir bestätigt. Zu Hause angekommen schaffte es aber keine Software diese auszulesen, im Internetz fand ich dann heraus das gerade dieses Modell keine Sensoren hatte. Ich stand dann ca. 10 Tage später wieder in dem Laden und wollte mein Geld zurück, dies wurde mir verweigert. Auf meinen Wunsch hin wurde der Filialleiter dazu geholt, dem ich mein Anliegen dann schilderte. Aber auch er weigerte sich anfangs mir mein Geld zurück zu geben. Erst als ich die Lautstärke meiner Äußerungen etwas erhöhte, wir unterhielten uns schließlich im Laden, lenkte er er ein.

Sowas darf nicht sein. Wenn ich weiß das ich als Geschäft bei den Preisen keine Chance gegen meine Konkurrenz (Onlinehandel) habe, dann muß ich sie beim Service ausstechen, zumindest aber gleichziehen. *Selbst Aldi gibt einem 4 Wochen Rückgaberecht*, das sollte es mMn aber in jedem Laden geben.

Ähnlich der Musikindustrie bei zb. MP3s ist der Fachhandel tlw. selbst an seinen schlechten Umsätzen schuld. Wer auf die Wünsche seinen Kunden nicht eingeht, der muß über kurz oder lang auch mit den Konsequenzen leben können. Eine 3 Jahre alte Grafikkarte die noch zum Release-Preis im Laden ausliegt ist totes Kapital, das auch noch aktuelleren Produkten den Platz wegnimmt. Und da sowas kein Einzelfall ist muß sich dort von grundauf etwas ändern. Man kann ein Ladengeschäft heutzutage nunmal nicht mehr so führen wie noch vor 10 Jahren...


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

mediamarkt und saturn hat aber auch 2 wochen rückgaberecht! 
gibt aber auch einige ausnahmen...apple produkte können zum beispiel nicht zurück genommen werden wenn sie geöffnet wurden


----------



## STSLeon (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Meine Meinung nach die falsche Strategie. Alleine aufgrund der Unternehmensstruktur kann sich MM keinen Preiskampf mit Amazon leisten. Amazon verfügt über drei riesige Lager und kann auf ganz andere Einkaufsrabatte zurück greifen als ein Media Markt in einer mittelgroßen Stadt. Selbst wenn sich die MM weiterhin in Verbünden zusammenschließen, kann nicht so ein Rabattvolumen erreicht werden. MediaMarkt sollte auf sich auf eine Qualitätsschiene konzentrieren, anständige Produkte und vorallem die Verkäufer ordentlich schulen, den Service wieder betonen. 

Die aktuelle Preisaktion zieht doch mehr darauf ab, dass die Kunden in einiger Zeit wieder automatisch annehmen, dass der örtliche MM der günstigste Anbieter ist und die Preise nicht mehr vergleichen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Da ich relativ regelmässig neue Fernseher kaufe, gebe ich MM immer wieder die Chance mir ein Gerät zu verkaufen. Wenn ich aber rund 400,- Euro mehr als bei Amazon zahlen soll, dann hört bei mir der Spaß auf.

Zum "Schwachsinnsargument" mit den Pixelfehlern braucht man nicht viel zu sagen, ein Klick bei Amazon und das Gerät wird wieder abgeholt.


----------



## M.O.S (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Bei Mediamarkt/Saturn arbeiten eh nur Regalauffüller und solche dies werden wollen!!!


----------



## TimeShock (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



M.O.S schrieb:


> Bei Mediamarkt/Saturn arbeiten eh nur Regalauffüller und solche dies werden wollen!!!


 
Och, das verletzt mich jetzt aber sehr.


----------



## TacTic (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Rongofrock schrieb:


> Du meinst das BLAUE Licht von Media Markt? tztz, lesen kannst du auch nicht, da steht SATURN in Hamburg, nicht MM
> MM und Saturn sind für Menschen die beraten werden wollen, und eine wenigstens 60% Beratung bekommt man auch dort. Kaufen alle im Netz kann man von ca. 200000 Arbeitslosen mehr rechnen.


 
Wow, ein ganz kluger...  Du weisst auch dass Saturn und MM zum gleichen Konzern gehören oder?
Da beide das gleiche Problem besitzen (aus besagten Gründen), ist eine Differenzierung aus meiner Sicht nicht notwendig. Ist eh beides das Gleiche...


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, den man im Fachhandel mal überdenken sollte. Tlw. hat man die Möglichkeit bis zu 4 Wochen etwas auszuprobieren und bei nichtgefallen wieder zurück zu schicken. Ich persönlich habe noch nie etwas zum "probieren" gekauft, aber diese 2-4 Wochen machen es einem nunmal auch bei Problemen/Defekten einfacher sein Geld wieder zu bekommen. Und scheinbar geht das ja auch im Fachhandel so, denn ich kaufe dort (von niedrigpreisigen Artikeln mal abgesehen) grundsätzlich nur wenn der Verkäufer mir ein unkompliziertes "Geld zurück innerhalb einer Woche" zusichert.



Das muss der Händler aber mit dem Großhändler abklären. Es gibt nicht wenige Fälle in denen dann ein Gerät total verkaratzt oder sogar vom Kunden beschädigt oder mit stärkeren Gebrauchsspuren zurückgekommen ist. Und du kannst vom Händler nicht erwarten das er den Verlust aus eigener Tasche zahlt. Der Onlinehandel hat selbst damit Probleme das es nicht wenige Leute gibt die diese zwei Wochen ausnutzen und danach wieder die Ware zurückschicken um dies mit dem nächsten Artikel genauso zu machen. Zudem bezweifel ich das man die Produkte einfach wieder in das Regal stellen kann (auch wenn nur wenig benutzt). Wer will schon bereits gebrauchte (Hard-)Ware kaufen?
So kann der (offline) Händler auch gleich seinen Laden schließen wenn eben der Laden keine Einkaufskette hat und somit eben etwas teurer und mit weniger Spielraum gegenüber dem Hersteller (eben die Gutschrift/Rücknahme) verzichten muss. Machen dies z.B. 3 Kunden in Monat bei Grafikkarten (bei 200 Euro) sind das schon mal 600 Euro miese die der Händler macht. Viel Spaß beim Bezahlen der Mitarbeiter mit dem nicht vorhandenen Geld.
Und nein. Auch wenn sich der Käufer dann für eine andere Grafka von mir aus für 300 Euro nach der Rückgabe der 200 Euro Karte entscheidet... Der Umsatz beträgt vll 100 Euro mehr, die Marge wird aber nie im Leben die Differenz abdecken.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Naja, die sollen einfach den Wertverlust den Leuten in Rechnung stellen, WAS SIE DÜRFEN NACH DEM GESETZ! 

Dann würde dieses Spielchen sehr sehr sehr schnell aufhören. Die Händler sind da in meinen Augen zum Teil selbst Schuld dran.


----------



## xdevilx (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

@ Astimon da bist du selber schuld

wer auf  müll steht der auf dem Deutschen Markt nicht angenommen wird  musst DU dich selber drum kümmern es ranzuschaffen  ein Händler legt sich sicher nichts ins regal wo er vorher schon weis das es kaum einer bis gar keine kauft


----------



## KrHome (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, den man im Fachhandel mal überdenken sollte. Tlw. hat man die Möglichkeit bis zu 4 Wochen etwas auszuprobieren und bei nichtgefallen wieder zurück zu schicken.


Bis zu 4 Wochen ausprobieren ist ausdrücklich NICHT der Sinn des 14 tägigen Widerrufsrechts. Dem Kunden sollen nur die Möglichkeiten eingeräumt werden, die er im Laden auch hat. D.h. Kurz auspacken, anschauen, entscheiden ob man's behält.

Ich hab keine Lust auf nen Prozessor, den vorher jemand overvoltet (Elektromigration) hat oder eine DSLR, mit der schon 1000 "Testfotos" gemacht wurden.



> Als ich vor vielen Jahren in einem Laden in Gießen mal eine Graka kaufte, fragte ich den Verkäufer ob diese über Hardwaresensoren verfügt. Dies wurde mir bestätigt. Zu Hause angekommen schaffte es aber keine Software diese auszulesen, im Internetz fand ich dann heraus das gerade dieses Modell keine Sensoren hatte. Ich stand dann ca. 10 Tage später wieder in dem Laden und wollte mein Geld zurück, dies wurde mir verweigert.


Stinknormaler Gewährleistungsfall (da zugesicherte Eigenschaft der Sache fehlt). Dafür braucht man kein Rückgaberecht. Strengenommen kann er dir letzteres von jetzt auf gleich genauso verweigern und du müsstest zum Anwalt.



> *Selbst Aldi gibt einem 4 Wochen Rückgaberecht*


Hast du dir die Löhne und Arbeitsbedingungen bei Aldi mal angesehen? Dann weiß du warum die sich sowas leisten können! (und glaub mir was das Wissen darüber angeht, sitze ich an der Quelle)



> Eine 3 Jahre alte Grafikkarte die noch zum Release-Preis im Laden ausliegt ist totes Kapital, das auch noch aktuelleren Produkten den Platz wegnimmt. Und da sowas kein Einzelfall ist muß sich dort von grundauf etwas ändern. Man kann ein Ladengeschäft heutzutage nunmal nicht mehr so führen wie noch vor 10 Jahren...


Nicht nur das. Die 3 Jahre alte Karte liegt da auch noch mit der UVP der Markteinführung, während es im Internet den (50% schnelleren) Nachfolger günstiger gibt.


----------



## Norisk699 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Hat der MM eigentlich schon mal drüber nachgedacht, PC-Hardware komplett aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen? Einfach rein Komplett-PC`s (wie Aldi etc) anbieten und noch bisschen Festplatten und alles was der  08/15-Kunde mal so braucht aber keine "Gamer-Artikel" mehr und nix zum aufrüsten. 

Sollen sie sich lieber auf TV HIFI Haushalt konzentrieren. Weil da sind sie meiner Meinung nach relativ konkurrenzfähig bzw. bei Großgeräten kaufen eben viele vielleicht doch lieber persönlich ein.


----------



## Astimon (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



xdevilx schrieb:


> @ Astimon da bist du selber schuld
> 
> wer auf  müll steht der auf dem Deutschen Markt nicht angenommen wird  musst DU dich selber drum kümmern es ranzuschaffen  ein Händler legt sich sicher nichts ins regal wo er vorher schon weis das es kaum einer bis gar keine kauft


 
Ich schaff mir doch meinen "Müll" selber ran, würde auch nie verlangen das MM&Co so etwas anbietet.
Es kann nicht jeder auf den Qualitätspop stehen, den der deutsche Massenmarkt annimmt.
Anderes Beispiel sind z.B. die Glossy-Displays, auf die der deutsche MM&Co Kunde ja so sehr steht. Was von vielen gekauft wird muss ja gut sein, alles andere ist echt nur Müll.





Norisk699 schrieb:


> Hat der MM eigentlich schon mal drüber nachgedacht, PC-Hardware komplett aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen? Einfach rein Komplett-PC`s (wie Aldi etc) anbieten und noch bisschen Festplatten und alles was der  08/15-Kunde mal so braucht aber keine "Gamer-Artikel" mehr und nix zum aufrüsten.


Ich würde sagen das die die PC-Hardware einfach nur auf ein Minimum herunterschrauben sollten. Grundausstattung und das wars. High-End oder auch überteuerte Ex-High-End Produkte kauft doch niemand bei MM&Co. Dann schon eher preiswerte Produkte um z.B. eine defekte Grafikkarte auszutauschen zu können.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum "Schwachsinnsargument" mit den Pixelfehlern braucht man nicht viel zu sagen, ein Klick bei Amazon und das Gerät wird wieder abgeholt.


 Schwachsinnsargument? Hm, is ja toll wenn Amazon das Gerät wieder abholt, und wie lange hast Du dann gewartet von der ersten Bestellung bis zum (im Falle eines Mangels) fehlerfrei funktionierenden Gerät? Ich max. 30 Minuten, Du auch mal ne Woche (oder länger, wenn das Gerät gerade mal nicht vorrätig ist). Aber ich finde es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so überaschend das Du die Vorstellungen/Wünsche Deiner Mitmenschen als "Schwachsinn" abtust. 



KrHome schrieb:


> Bis zu 4 Wochen ausprobieren ist ausdrücklich NICHT der Sinn des 14 tägigen Widerrufsrechts.


Natürlich nicht, aber es wird trotzdem gemacht. U.a. hier im Forum konnte ich schon lesen das jemand sich (bei verschiedenen Shops) eine ganze Reihe an zb. CPUs bestellt hat, die dann alle OCed wurden, und die beste CPU wurde dann verbaut, der Rest wieder zurück geschickt... 

Und genau genommen hat ein Händler auch das Recht einen eigentlich gebrauchten Artikel (aufgrund dieses Umstandes), sofern im tadellosen Zustand, wieder als neu zu verkaufen. Wer zb. wie "ITpassion" seinen defekten TV (auch schon in den ersten 2-4 Wochen) umtauschen läßt, geht also auch das Risiko ein im Austausch ein bereits benutztes Gerät zu erhalten - wenn nicht sogar schon bei der ersten Lieferung. Im Fachhandel kann ich darauf bestehen ein neues Gerät zu bekommen (bzw sehe ich ja vorher was ich bekomme). Natürlich darf der Händler auch bei Gebrauchspuren, und der damit einhergehenden Wertminderung, darauf bestehen nicht den kompletten Kaufpreis zurück zu zahlen, aber das sind Einzelfälle (Stichwort "Kulanz"). 

Händler wie u.a. Alternate haben xtra ein Tochter-/Schwesterunternehmen, welches (u.a.) durch Um-/Austausch oder Rückgabe gebrauchte Geräte als solche gekennzeichnet wieder verkauft (bei Alternate afaik Olano, siehe deren eBay-Shop). Aber das macht natürlich nicht jeder so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Mein Fernseher und Kühlschrank habe ich auch bei Media Markt gekauft, einfach deswegen, weil ich die Sachen vor Ort betrachtet habe ob sie mir gefallen (was ja im Internet schwer ist).
Klar, ich hätte sie mir dann im Internet bestellen können, doch dann hätte ich einen Monteur beauftragen müssen die zu verbauen, das hat Media Markt eben gemacht.


----------



## Seabound (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich hab meinen Plasma auch ausem MM. Und ich hab ihn zum Amazonpreis bekommen. Der MM bei uns war da immer recht kulant, wenn man nachweisen konnte, dass gleiches Gerät im Netz billiger zu haben ist. Unsere Waschmaschine ist auch ausem MM. Gleiches Spiel. Gerade Großgeräte (auch TV) schau ich mir gerne vorher auch mal an. Wenn ich dann im Laden den gleichen Preis bekomme wie im Netz, dann kauf ich auch im Laden. Natürlich wäre es mir auch am Liebsten, wenn ich hier nen hiesigen Einzelhändler hier umme Ecke mit meinem Kauf unterstützen könnte. Die sind ja aber leider alle kaputt gegangen, wegen der Ketten. Ich kenne jedenfalls keine TV-Fachhandel mehr im nähren Umkreis. Was eigentlich sehr schade ist.


----------



## Charlie Harper (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Die sollen sich auf einige wenige Kernbereiche konzentrieren. Dazu gehören meiner Meinung nach: Haushaltsgeräte wie Fön, Rasierer, Spülmaschinen, Kühlschränke, usw...; Multimedia-Geräte wie Fernseher, Reciever, Blueray-Player, Stereoanlagen, usw... und noch ne Fotoabteilung. 
Außerdem sollte MM sein Personal gezielt schulen, es produktbezogen einsetzen und ein festes Gehalt ohne Provision bezahlen. Dann wäre garantiert auch der Service besser, weil das Personal verstehen würde wovon es redet und nicht jedem Kunden das teuerste und beste andrehen müsste.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



Hidden schrieb:


> Für den Lohn würdest du sicherlich auch nicht noch deine Freizeit damit verbringen, dich darum zu kümmern.


 Heut zu tage muss man das um sein Job behalten zu können. Manche gehen zu leichtsinnig mit ihren Job um.

Zum Thema, neues Beispiel: Habe vor kurzen für eine Nachbarin einen Toshiba LED Fernseher gekauft(promarkt), der war gerade mal 50€ teuer als bei geizhals.eu , wenn man Porto und co. hinzuzieht war er gleich teuer aber die Beratung war , da war ein Fachmann vor mir. So MUSS das sein. und bei ProMark, die verdienen auch sehr wenig.
Ich hatte mich auch mal bei MM beworben aber ich war überqualifiziert, wo ich den Beruf noch nicht mal gelernt habe( bin zerspaner).


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Schwachsinnsargument? Hm, is ja toll wenn Amazon das Gerät wieder abholt, und wie lange hast Du dann gewartet von der ersten Bestellung bis zum (im Falle eines Mangels) fehlerfrei funktionierenden Gerät? Ich max. 30 Minuten, Du auch mal ne Woche (oder länger, wenn das Gerät gerade mal nicht vorrätig ist). Aber ich finde es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so überaschend das Du die Vorstellungen/Wünsche Deiner Mitmenschen als "Schwachsinn" abtust.



Als Ladenkunde hast du bei einem defekten Pixel kein Recht auf einen Austausch. Beim Versandgeschäft lässt sich das leichter aushebeln. Insofern sind ausgerechnet Pixelfehler eher ein pro Versandargument.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und genau genommen hat ein Händler auch das Recht einen eigentlich gebrauchten Artikel (aufgrund dieses Umstandes), sofern im tadellosen Zustand, wieder als neu zu verkaufen. Wer zb. wie "ITpassion" seinen defekten TV (auch schon in den ersten 2-4 Wochen) umtauschen läßt, geht also auch das Risiko ein im Austausch ein bereits benutztes Gerät zu erhalten - wenn nicht sogar schon bei der ersten Lieferung. Im Fachhandel kann ich darauf bestehen ein neues Gerät zu bekommen (bzw sehe ich ja vorher was ich bekomme). Natürlich darf der Händler auch bei Gebrauchspuren, und der damit einhergehenden Wertminderung, darauf bestehen nicht den kompletten Kaufpreis zurück zu zahlen, aber das sind Einzelfälle (Stichwort "Kulanz").


 
Wenn der Händler einen Rückläufer als Neuware verkauft ist der Tatbestand des versuchten Betrugs erfüllt. Insofern erlebt man das bei Amazon eher nicht. Lustigerweise neigen aber Saturn/ MM dazu Router und ähnliches in eine "2. Runde" zu schicken. Konnte man in diversen TV Beiträgen schon sehen und durfte ich auch schon erleben.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Als Ladenkunde hast du bei einem defekten Pixel kein Recht auf einen Austausch. Beim Versandgeschäft lässt sich das leichter aushebeln. Insofern sind ausgerechnet Pixelfehler eher ein pro Versandargument.


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


			
				INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> Und scheinbar geht das ja auch im Fachhandel so, *denn ich kaufe dort  (von niedrigpreisigen Artikeln mal abgesehen) grundsätzlich nur wenn der  Verkäufer mir ein unkompliziertes "Geld zurück innerhalb einer Woche"  zusichert*.


Und das klappt bisher immer ohne Probleme.


> Wenn der Händler einen Rückläufer als Neuware verkauft ist der Tatbestand des versuchten Betrugs erfüllt.


 Um es mal mit Deinen Worten zu sagen: "Schwachsinn".

Rückläufer aus Widerruf dürfen als „Neuware“ verkauft werden (AG Rotenburg, Urteil vom 26.11.2007, Az. 5 C 530/07). Manche/viele Händler schicken solche Artikel auch gerne mal an den Hersteller zurück, wo er dann neu verpackt und evtl. gereinigt wird (ggf. kommen zb. neue noch verschweißte Batterien in den Karton usw), um dann (im selben Shop) wieder als neu angeboten zu werden.

Und da ich da wohl etwas altmodisch bin, kaufe ich entsprechend teure Artikel eben nur dort (offline) wo ich 100%ig weiß das noch keiner dran rumgefingert hat. Das ist mir auch einen entsprechenden Aufpreis wert. Siehe=>


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Plasma auch ausem MM. Und ich  hab ihn zum Amazonpreis bekommen. Der MM bei uns war da immer recht  kulant, wenn man nachweisen konnte, dass gleiches Gerät im Netz billiger  zu haben ist.


 Du wirst lachen, bei meinem TV war das ähnlich. Im Laden sollte er 250€  mehr kosten, aber da ich grundsätzlich den "Vor-Ort-Service" schätze,  habe ich gesagt das ich bereit bin 100€ mehr zu zahlen als das Gerät im  Internetz kostet, mehr aber nicht. Der Verkäufer ging sofort darauf ein (also 150€ runter), und legte mir  noch zwei Kabel (HDMI und Kopfhörerverlängerung) dazu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Als Ladenkunde hast du bei einem defekten Pixel kein Recht auf einen Austausch. Beim Versandgeschäft lässt sich das leichter aushebeln. Insofern sind ausgerechnet Pixelfehler eher ein pro Versandargument.



Wo das denn?
Mit Pixelfehlern muss man immer rechnen, deswegen gibts ja die Pixelfehlerklasse und beim Händler vor Ort kannst du eher argumentieren, weil du direkt mit dem Verantwortlichen sprichst. Beim Onlinehändler musst du hoffen, dass er das so sieht wie du auch.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

ach bei versandhändlern kannste damit argumentieren, das die Spedition Mist gebaut hat...


----------



## Perry (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Also zu meinen Darmstädter Zeiten war ich immer bei ZEG einkaufen, die waren preislich nicht schlechter als der Saturn ein paar 100m entfernt, aber die Typen da hatten Ahnung. Mediamarkt Saturn wird von mir allerdings seid Jahren bewußt gemieden, seid dem ich einen Artikel über den Abwahnwahnsinn gelesen habe den die parktizieren, angeblich im Interesse der Kunden. Wenn bedarf ist ich habe den noch irgendwo als *.doc rumfliegen.


----------



## cerbero (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Löblich.
Ich fühl mich bei solchen Aktionen (ob nun bei MM oder sonst wo) als Kunde verarscht.
"Wie jetzt ? Vor einer Woche hab ich bei euch noch den vollen Preis zahlen müssen, auch auf Anfrage nach Nachlass, und heut bin ich da und bekomm ohne irgendwas x %" 
Lieber gleich nach unten kalkulieren.

Und klar, Onlineshops haben (meist) bessere Konditionen, aber die kann ich Samstags um 18°° nicht eben mal um ne Festplatte erleichtern, die ist bestenfalls Dienstag da.

[Ach ja, was euronics angeht: bei der letzten "Beratung" bin ich tränen lachend gegangen "Sie dürfen kein anderes Betriebssystem installieren, da erlischt die Garantie"]


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

mein letzter besuch bei einem MM liegt etwa einen Monat zurück, da wollte ich mir eine Senseo Quadrante kaufen, also rein in den laden, und da standen zwei Ausgepakt direkt nebeneinander, die ein in Weiß zu 89,99 und direkt daneben in Dunkelrot zu 169€!!!, ich also die Verkäuferin Rangeholt, und mal dumm gerfragt was der unterscheid der Beiden geräte ist? Sie saget nach etwa 3 Minuten dumm schauen," Die Farbe!" , als ich fragte ob das dann auch mit den Preisen so stimmen kann, sagte sie "ja ist richtig, weil Dunkelrot ist eine Sonderfarbe", ich zuckte ein Asudruck vom "Expert" wo die Maschinen alle und in allen Farben 79.99 Kosten, da sagte sie, "dann müssen sie da kaufen" das dazu!

Und übriegens, "Ausgewählte Händler" bezieht sich auf eine Preisvergleich seite, die Neu ist, und von der Metrogruppe ist, an der soll sich ab nächstes jahr auch Saturn "Orientieren" nur ob der "Otto" Kunde der kein Ahnung von Internet hat, kapiert, das die Preisvergleichseite die der Verkäufer ihm gerade zeigt, ein mit "Metro Exklusiv" Preisen ist?  das ist alles wieder verarsche !


EDIT:

so habe mir das mal im Internet angeschaut, ich versteh diesen satz da so: "Egal ob sie mit einem Preis aus dem Internet kommen, unsere Preise sind ab heute Fix, und wir werden uns an keinem Presivergleich messen!"

die geben ihren Verkäufern nun nur eine Offiziele stellung des Unternemens vor !

also das lese ich da raus ! >verbessert mich wenn ich das falsch interpretiere!


----------



## Skysnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Hä???

Versteh ich jetzt nicht, meinst du etwa auf dieser Liste mit ausgewählten Händlern stehen nur Unternehmen, die Teil der Metro-Gruppe sind? 

Das wäre ja ziemlich kurios


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

das liest sich auch so raus: 

"Mit Blick auf bisherige Preisverhandlungen im Markt sagte der  Holding-Chef: „Da waren wir, offen gesprochen, nicht immer eindeutig:  Wenn ein Kunde kam, und auf einen günstigeren Preis an anderer Stelle  verwiesen hat, sind wir darauf eingegangen.“ Tatsache sei aber, dass  Media Markt den Preis in der Branche gesetzt habe, sich Konkurrenten  daran orientiert und manchmal unterboten hätten – ohne dass klar gewesen  sei, was an Nebenkosten oben drauf komme"  

Quelle
also irgendwie stinkt das schon nach verarsche !
Also meiner meinung nach, wollen die keine Presinachlässe mehr geben, und ihren Preis mit der Brechstange durchsetzen, also nix "für den Kunden" da werden die bald ihre Türen Morgens zu lassen können!

Wenns nach MM geht, kostet eine 9500GT/512DDR2 eben 179€ und Basta ! (so bei uns im Laden!)


----------



## Skysnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Sie wollen sich ja aber an dieser ominösen Liste von Vergleichshändlern aus dem Netz orientieren, welche das sind habe ich aber bis jetzt noch nicht erfahren.


----------



## Hidden (4. Oktober 2011)

Na das Bild sagt doch alles:
Bis jetzt konnte man den Preis durch handel drücken.
Jetzt geht das nichtmehr, aber der Preis bleibt der selbe.
Vielen dank, dass wir sie über den tisch ziehen dürfen.

Aber die strategie ist genial: Ich mache ein rieeesen getöse um eine verschlechterung der konditionen, denk mir noch nen bescheuerten titel dafür aus, und schon denkt der typische kunde: ey, wie geil.

nur meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

einfach mal zwischen den zeilen lesen, das sagt alles !

Elektrohändler: Media Markt schafft Sonderangebote ab - Unternehmen - FAZ


zudem habe ich gehört, das MM/Saturn schon länger damit begonnen zu haben, auf die großen Markenhersteller Druck auszuüben, das Gerät die sie anbieten Typbezeichnungen bekommen, die "Exclusiv" sind, und somit für "Normale" Kunden im Internet nicht "vergleichbar" sind, ausser auf der dann "Hauseigenen Preisseite" und dort immer ein Quentchen Teurer zu finden sein sollen, und somit der Kunde im Laden kauf!

Ich denke mal, die ach so tollen Werbestrategen haben etwas sehr wichtiges dabei vergessen und zwar den Kunden, der wird wenn er den Internet Preis nicht bekommt, auf der Hacke kehrt machen und zum nächsten nicht MM/Saturn Laden Fahren, und der wird das schon mitmachen! Die machen da eigentlich Werbung für die kleine Händler, sind nur zu dumm es zu merken !


----------



## Skysnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Btw. das hier ist auch geil:



> *Media-Saturn steckt mehr Geld in die Werbung als die ganze  Konkurrenz zusammen: Laut Nielsen an die 580 Millionen Euro im vorigen  Jahr allein in Deutschland. Wie viel kostet die neue Kampagne? *
> Aufs ganze Jahr gerechnet, werden wir in ähnlicher Größenordnung landen wie 2010.
> Quelle: Elektrohändler: Media Markt schafft Sonderangebote ab - Unternehmen - FAZ




Wie hoch war deren Verlust noch mal im letzten Jahr? 

Also da muss man sich echt nicht wundern... Die sollen das Geld lieber in die Weiterbildung ihrer Verkäufer, besseren Lohn für die und billigere Preise stecken, dann brauchen die die Werbung auch nicht mehr.... Heute kennt doch eh JEDER MM/Saturn. Da muss man die Marke nicht noch pushen wie blöd... Mundpropaganda ist da mehr als ausreichend... Ich sag nur HP Touchpad


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Wenn ich jetzt 40 MIo im Jahr für Werbung rechne, bleiben 540mio für besseren Lohn und Schulungen übrig. Bei 15 000 Mitarbeitern könnte davon jeder 3000€ Brutto im Monat bekommen.


----------



## Hidden (4. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann man nur so dumm sein? Bei einem Jahresgewinn von 575 Mio.€ allein 580 Mio.€ an Werbung auszugeben???
Da muss man ja rote Zahlen schreiben.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Die 575 Mio€ sind nur GEPLANTER! *operativer* Gewinn. Was da dann real unterm Strich übrig bleibt ist wieder eine andere Frage, und zusätzlich ist nicht klar, wieviel davon schon umgesetzt ist.



Madz schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt 40 MIo im Jahr für Werbung rechne, bleiben 540mio für besseren Lohn und Schulungen übrig. Bei 15 000 Mitarbeitern könnte davon jeder 3000€ Brutto im Monat bekommen.


 Es sind in D wohl 27.000 Mitarbeiter, und Weltweit rund 68.000. Also schon etwas weniger pro Nase, aber noch immer mehr als genug.

Btw. die sollen wohl rund 20 Mrd € Umsatz machen im Jahr hieß es bei dem Artikel, den ich verlinkt habe, wenn ich mich gerade richtig erinnere. Das wäre also ~1/40 des Umsatzes, was die an Werbung machen 

Bei nem 1.000 Fernseher, wären das also 25€, die nur für die Werbung eingeplant werden. Naja, so viel Preisnachlass, wäre das gar nicht. Man kännte es aber sicherlich sinnvoller einsetzen.


----------



## Jens4yy4me (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich vermute, das Ihr die Aussage nicht gelesen habt.
Schluss mit dem Preisirrsinn. Früher ist der MediaMarkt auf Preise von Unternehmen eingestiegen - das machen die nicht mehr.
Ab jetzt gibt es keine Nachläße mehr, es gilt der Preis den MediaMarkt will. MediaMarkt ist angeblich Preisführer - was noch nie wirklich war. Beispiel Einzelteile Computer.
Selbst bei Nokia hat man ein Gerät günstiger erworben können. Personalentlassungen sind leider normal geworden, Beratung wie im Fachladen hat man hier nicht - Mediamarkt ist von
der Aufstellung ein Preisverkäufer. Man kann es an der Einrichtung schon sehen. Angeblich passen die die Preise auf seriöse Internethändler an, was immer man darunter versteht.


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die ihre preise dem web anpassen wollen, bin ich ma gespannt, wie teuer z.B. did Grakas zukünftig im MM sein werden.

Grakas sind ein gutes barometer dafür, wie teuer das zeugs beim MM eigentlich wirklich so ist. Z.z ham die bei uns ne gtx460 für 220 euro im regal liegen.

Ich nehm ma an, solche preisdifferenzen findet man auch bei den anderen produkten, welche nicht grad durch ne aktion beworben werden. Nur kenn ich bei den Grakas halt die Webpreise und deswegen fällts mir so auf. 

Jedenfalls bin ich dann mal gespannt, ob und wie sehr sich die grakas verbilligen werden. Ob man dann z.B. die karten für den alternatepreis bekommt.


----------



## dustyjerk (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Das HTC Desire S was im Flyer groß angekündigt wurde, ist für 299€ echt günstig (über Geizhals werden nur polnische Händler angegeben, die minimal günstiger sind)! Da werd ich wohl tatsächlich zuschlagen!


----------



## Gadteman (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Die sollten generell mal mit Ihrem Werbeirrsinn aufhören, der Spot läuft im Moment immer und überall damits auch ja jeder mitbekommt. Die findigen Kunden lesen etwas zu den Hintergründen der "Aktion" im Netz und können sich ja ihre eigene Meinung dazu machen. Diejenigen die "nur" der TV Spot sehen wissen erstmal nicht worum es genau geht und bekommen nur die von MM suggerierte "wir sind jetzt immer billig" Meinung aufgedrückt.

Naja für Komponenten die IN den Rechner kommen, war der MM oder Sat. nie die erste Wahl und der HW-Dealer meines Vertrauens. Aber für den ganzen externen Krempel wie Ein-und Ausgabegeräte aller Art, waren die beiden ganz OK.

Und ich machs wie viele hier, im MM oder Sat. anfassen und woanders kaufen. In anderen Geschäften ist nicht immer der Platz um auch ein paar Geräte zum Vergleich anfassen zu können, geschweige denn mal die ganzen Packungen aufzumachen wenn ich das mal in die Hand nehmen möchte.

Aber mich stören gewisse generelle Aussagen des Chefs der Holding, Horst Norberg die den Eindruck vermitteln das die Onlinehändler generell alle schlecht wären, mit versteckten Kosten usw. aufwarten würden. Das bei Preisvergleichen im Internet die Leute zuviel Zeit verschwenden und dieses Blabla.

Ich habe auch schon oft genug im Laden "gehandelt" und den MM mit seiner eigenen oft beworbenen "Tiefpreisgarantie" geschlagen, zugegeben vor ca. 2 Jahren war es einfacher, mittlerweile knüpften die das an eine Bedingung, das der vergleichende Händler dort Regional vorhanden und eine gewisse "Marktgröße" haben müsse. Bisweilen gab es auch vom MM immer ein angebotenes 14-Tage Rückgaberecht eingeräumt.

Wenn das alles nun wegfällt, werden die sich definitiv ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, soviel ist sicher.

Sicherlich gibt es mal ab und zu Angebote die dort in den Märkten sicherlich absolute Schnäppchen sind wie jetzt _dustyjerk_ beschreibt. Und wer interesse an einem Gerät hat, kennt auch die Preise und weiß eigentlich wann er zuschlagen kann.

In diesem Sinne, fröhliche Preisjadt.


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2011)

HTC Desire S?

Stimmt. Aktueller preis bei amazon 355 euro. 

Leider hat der MM ja auch viele lockangebote. Kenn ich mit laptops und kaffeemaschinen. Gross im flyer beworben. Und wenn man dann im laden war, is alles schon weg. Es gab vielleicht max 5 geräte...


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



> Leider hat der MM ja auch viele lockangebote. Kenn ich mit laptops und  kaffeemaschinen. Gross im flyer beworben. Und wenn man dann im laden  war, is alles schon weg. Es gab vielleicht max 5 geräte...


Bei solchen Angeboten gehe ich dann immer zum Saturn und umgekehrt, weil die doch immer die Tiefpreisgarantie haben. So bekomme ich trotzdem den Sonderpreis.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich kaufe bei MM und Sat. generell nur DVDs/Bluerays oder mal ne Druckerpatrone, weil es die nicht überall gibt.
Elektrogeräte kaufe ich dort grundsätzlich nicht, weil bis auf manche Angebote wirklich alles dort überteuert ist.
Da gehts nicht nur um 5 Euro, sondern um mehr. Z.B: wollte ich mir letztens einen kleinen Fernseher kaufen, der im
Internet für 250-260 € zu haben ist. Marktpreis bei Sat.: 370 €
Das geht mal wirklich nicht. Die Verkäufer dort haben meist auch wenig bis gar keine Ahnung! Geht mal nach Sat. und fragt
dort jemanden, ob in einem Monitor/Fernseher ein TN-Panel oder was anderes (z.B. IPS)  verbaut ist! Als Antwort werdet Ihr wahrscheinlich "Das ist ein LCD" bekommen, rofl!!!!


----------



## TheShortOfIt (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Ich finde es interessant, wie viele in ihren Media Märkten "früher" noch handeln konnten... Für mich ist der Laden schon seit Jahren gestorben... Höchstens mal ein Spiel am Release Day, weil ich keine Lust habe auf die Post zu warten 

Ich wollte da mal ne neue Spülmaschine und über nen 3-4 Jahres Zeitraum 3 Fernseher kaufen.. Zwei für mich,  einer für nen Kollegen...

Wenn man da nach Rabatt frägt, stößt man bei uns nur auf Granit... Und zwar Granit was dann zusätzlich noch zurückblafft...

Ich bin denke ich ganz gut im Handeln, und ich bin nie hingegangen "Ey.. geizhals 100 EUR.. du 200 EUR.. mach was" .. sondern war immer kacken freundlich.... Habe von selbst aus immer hingewiesen, dass ich Verständnis für den Einzelhandel und deren höheren Kosten habe (Habe ich immer noch) - Aber wenn die bei nem Fernseher der 1200,- EUR vor Ort kosten soll und diesen es im Internet für 900,- EUR gibt nicht EINEN CENT billiger anbieten wollen und mir dann noch allen Ernstes anfangen ein Ohr zu kaufen, von wegen "Ja Internet alles ********... da kriegen sie ja nur Grauware und null Service"... Ist klar.. bei Amazon Grauware und Null Service 

Beim letzten Mal hats mir wirklich gereicht und meinte dann daraufhin nur "Besser günstig und Null Service als Teuer und Null Service" - Der Blick darauf war gut... und ich war weg...

Echt unglaublich... Den letzten TV hätte ich für 1000,- EUR mitgenommen... Immer noch nen Hunni teurer als im Inet... aber nein, man bekommt dumme Sprüche noch an den Kopp gehauen... Von daher ändert sich auch mit dem neuen Konzept hier nicht.. Denn handeln war eh nie drin

Witzigerweise sind die bevor sie gesagt haben "is nich" - Immer an den PC gegangen und haben reingehackt... Und angeblich waren die Preise fast alle schon auf EK Niveau... Is klar


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

und wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben hatte, haben MM/Saturn jetzt schon im "Weiße ware" bereich viele Gerät Exclusiv, soll heissen, die haben eigene Typbezeichnungen, und sind somit Preislich für den leihen nicht im internet vergleichbar. Das will MM/S jetzt auch anderen Branchen aufdrücken, so das sie praktisch nicht vergleichbare Artikel im Sortiment haben, die Technisch identisch sind, aber eben ne ander Typnummer haben. 
Und nochmal ergänzent zu meiner Sensoe geschichte weiter oben, da waren gerade Aktions Maschinen zur ich glauben 10 Millionsten Senseo, da waren dann eben andere Farben, und Tassen mit in der Verpakung, sowie Kaffeepads, und auf der Pakung stand "Jubiläums Edition + Gratis dies und das" aber die Pakete waren alle teurer als die "nur" maschinen, und zu der Frage, was denn da Gratis ist, weil die doch Teurer sind, wurde mir gesagt, das ist eben so!


----------



## BIOS Daddy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Denke vieles wurde schon gesagt und möchte nichts wiederholen. Eine Sache fällt mir allerdings auf:
Die PR-/Werbestrategen haben es ganz klar verpasst, diesen "Neustart" richtig zu nutzen. Wenn ich nicht zufällig im Internet über konkrete Informationen diesbezüglich gestolpert wäre, dann hätte ich beim Blick auf die Homepage (MM) nämlich nicht bemerkt, dass da wirklich mehr dahinter stecken soll als das übliche "Gedönz". 
Meiner Meinung nach ist MM/Saturn-Werbung so ziemlich die schlechteste, die ich kenne und extrem nervig dazu. (Und dies sowohl im Gehörgang, als auch auf meinem visuellen Cortex.) Ich weiß nicht, wie es Euch geht, aber wenn ich einen entspannten Film schaue und es kommt als erstes ein Werbeblock mit MM/Saturn-Werbung, schalte ich sofort auf "mute" oder gleich auf einen anderen Sender. 

*"WIR HABEN "DEN HAMMERPREIS" UND KLATSCHEN DICH MIT "GEIZ IST GEIL" SO DERMAßEN AUS DEM SOFA, DASS DU DENKST IN DEINEM WOHNZIMMER HERRSCHT KRIEG UND WEIL DAS NOCH NICHT REICHT, SCHREIEN WIR DABEI EXTREM RUM UND LASSEN B- UND C-PROMINENZ ÜBER DEN BILDSCHIRM WACKELN  B I S   D U   E S   G L A U B S T !!! *

...also von mir aus können MM/Saturn sogar 5% billiger sein als jeder auf Geizhals gelistete Shop. Mich bekommen keine zehn Pferde da rein. Aus Protest. Aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja irgendwann... Für die armen Mitarbeiter würde ich mir einen Erfolg der Märkte wünschen. Die können ja nichts dafür, dass die Konzernleitung & Werbestrategen einen an der Waffel haben.


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

also ich schaue mir da immer die sachen an, die ich Später woanders bestelle !

Immo kaufe ich mein Hardware bei Neckermann, ist meist ein wenig teurer, aber habe gerade ein GTX260 zurückgeschikt, und ich habe den Kaufpreis -5% erstattet bekommen! Und das nach 20 Monaten!

und wer da ohne "internet Gutschein" der meist 10€ ist bestellt, was die sachen dann wieder Normalpreisig macht! ist selber schuld!


----------



## Hidden (4. Oktober 2011)

Eben erst wieder eine wunderbare "Beratung" im Saturn beobachtet. Da war jemand, und wollte einen Laptop zum gelegentlichen Surfen und Dokumente schreiben kaufen. So im Preisbereich 150€. Klarer fall, Netbook (oder vllt. auch was mit nem größeren Bildschirm aber sowas wurde ja nichtmal gefragt). Der Verkäufer also schnurstraks los, Laptops ab 500€ zu empfehlen und was von Leistungsreserven für HD-Videos usw. zu labern, obwohl der Kunde danach nichtmal annähernd gefragt hat.
Dann den Kunden noch ein bisschen darüber belehren, dass ja jeder Maxdome u.ä. nutzt, und da Leistung bis zum geht nicht mehr für benötigt wird...


----------



## Jens4yy4me (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Mediamarkt ist ein Preisverkäufer - kaufmännisch muss man sagen, man kann nicht überall günstig verkaufen
Irgendwo muss Mediamarkt Geld verdienen.
Die Preisupdate auf Online gelten nicht für alle Produkte, schaut mal in die Frankfurter Allgemeine

So wie ich das sehe, werden die Sachen teurer anstatt günstiger.

Dafür setzen die 3000 Stellen frei!
Hiermit ist der MM für mich erledigt - ich kaufe dann lieber woanders.

Preise
Kann man verhandeln in der Computerabteilung je nach dem
Bei Fernsehern habe ich verhandelt und dann bei Saturn gekauft Preis MEdiamarkt NEUES GERÄT 1490 Mediamarkt wollte dann 1049 nach Verhandeln u
Saturn 750!!


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Übrigens, ich brauch ne neue Maus, die Roccat Kova+ is durch. Ganz typischer Fall für den MM. Ich fahr hin, probier die Mäuse durch, teste, welche am Besten in der Hand liegt, fahr wieder heim und bestell im Internet. Sozusagen bin ich froh, dass es den MM gibt!


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Also heute hab Ich mir mal den aktuellen MM-Prospekt angeschaut und musste den Kopf schütteln. Die ersten drei, vier Seiten voll nur Müll, eine Seite mit Angeboten... 
Naja, Ich hab ja schon geschrieben was MM tun sollte. 

Was Ich bei MM auch kritisieren muss ist die Ausrichtung der Werbung. Scheinbar möchte man damit nur junge Menschen ansprechen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber total unsinnig. Es gehen ja nicht nur junge Leute in den MM, sondern auch ältere Menschen. MM wirbt zudem viel zu aufdringlich. Da könnte man sich ein Beispiel an anderen Elektromarkt-Ketten nehmen. Wenn Ich mal das Motto von Expert bedenke: "preiswert und nah", dann spricht mich das viel mehr an als diese total überdrehte und aufdringliche MM/Saturn-Werbung. 

Bei MM/Saturn liegt einfach zu viel im Argen, als dass man noch mal die Hoffnung haben könnte, dass sich da etwas bessert. Wenn die neue Preisstrategie das Einzige ist, was MM/Saturn gegen die schlechten Umsätze machen möchte, dann sehe Ich schwarz. 

Wie schon gesagt, Personal und Werbung sind weitere Kritikpunkte. 
Welcher Kunde kommt schon ein zweites Mal in den Laden, wenn er beim ersten Einkauf das Gefühl hatte, schlecht beraten worden zu sein? Keiner! 
Es mag zwar ein oder zwei mal gut gehen, wenn man einem ahnungslosen Kunden teuren und unnötigen Müll an die Backe labert, aber eine dauerhafte Kundenbindung erreicht man damit nicht. Es ist doch ein Armutszeugnis, wenn Leute schon einen Bogen um die völlig unqualifizierten Mitarbeiter machen, weil sie genau wissen dass die Beratung miserabel ist. 

Und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir auch lieber, wenn in jedem kleinen Ort ein Elektrofachgeschäft ist wo zwar die Preise höher sind aber dafür auch Service und Beratung gut sind, als dass es in jedem größeren Ort einen MM, einen Saturn und weiß Gott was noch an Elektroketten gibt. Da wäre Ich auch mal bereit, mir ein größeres Haushaltsgerät beim örtlichen Geschäft zu kaufen und ein paar Euro mehr zu bezahlen. 

MM/Saturn hätten noch viel Luft nach oben zur Verbesserung, Ich glaube aber nicht dass man dieses Potential nutzen wird. Bevor sich Service und Beratung bei MM verbessern, geht die Ketten den Bach runter. Da bin Ich mir relativ sicher!


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Unser Sat verkauft auch Bücher, also keine HW Bücher .

Wobei ich froh die BW im MediaMarkt gekauft zu haben!
Schnell und unkompliziert ausgetauscht.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Haper, du müsstest heutzutage dort wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr zahlen, weil sich die kleinen Einzelhändler zu Einkaufskonsortien zusammengeschlossen haben und somit auch deutlich bessere Preise erhalten im Einkauf. Das haben doch schon zich Tests in den letzten 1-2 Jahren gezeigt. Du kannst da +/- paar Euro den gleichen Preis wie im MM/Saturn bekommen, oder sogar billiger.


----------



## Perry (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

Das ist genau der Punkt, außerdem haben viele kleinere Einzelhändler eine Menge Dinge nicht vorrätig und bestellen diese beim Großhändler, haben also im Einkauf relativ tagesaktuelle Preise, wenn man weiß was man möchte. Wenn man allerdings erst noch die Geräte vor Ort vorgeführt bekommen möchte und so weiter, dann ist der Preis schlechter.


----------



## mak111 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*

na ob das so stimmt  , die nehmen doch eh immer mehr


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. Oktober 2011)

Is mir alles ziemlich relativ.. Es gibt nur einen Grund um mal im mediamarkt (ich bevorzuge Conrad) zu gehen.
Um sich über diese Hirnis aufzuregen die nicht mal fähig sind einfachste fragen zu beantworten. Sowas nennt sich Fachpersonal. Und danach reg ich mich meistens noch über die Preise auf die ich gleichzeitig im Internet Vergleiche. Ich sag's euch das ist immer ein Riesen spaß.
^^
kaufen tue ich da sowieso nix.^^


----------



## Someguy123 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Is mir alles ziemlich relativ.. Es gibt nur einen Grund um mal im mediamarkt (ich bevorzuge Conrad) zu gehen.
> Um sich über diese Hirnis aufzuregen die nicht mal fähig sind einfachste fragen zu beantworten. Sowas nennt sich Fachpersonal. Und danach reg ich mich meistens noch über die Preise auf die ich gleichzeitig im Internet Vergleiche. Ich sag's euch das ist immer ein Riesen spaß.
> ^^
> kaufen tue ich da sowieso nix.^^


 
Oh, ich kaufe durchaus bei MM, aber nur Angebote und nur wenn ich weiß, was ich will. Beraten lassen will ich mich nicht


----------



## Iceananas (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: neue Media Markt Strategie/ großer Umbruch*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Is mir alles ziemlich relativ.. Es gibt nur einen Grund um mal im mediamarkt (ich bevorzuge Conrad) zu gehen.
> Um sich über diese Hirnis aufzuregen die nicht mal fähig sind einfachste fragen zu beantworten. Sowas nennt sich Fachpersonal. Und danach reg ich mich meistens noch über die Preise auf die ich gleichzeitig im Internet Vergleiche. Ich sag's euch das ist immer ein Riesen spaß.
> ^^
> kaufen tue ich da sowieso nix.^^


 
Als ob die bei Conrad Ahnung hätten. Einer wollte tatsächlich eine LED am 230V Wechselstrom betreiben


----------



## Hidden (11. Oktober 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Einer wollte tatsächlich eine LED am 230V Wechselstrom betreiben



Ne Sperrdiode und nen passender Wiederstand und das würde sogar klappen. (ob der mitarbeiter sich das so vorgestellt hat lasse ich jetzt mal dahingestellt )


----------

